# Freeborn Selections



## Buss Relville (Jan 9, 2020)

Seen enough peeps here talk about mean gene gear to warrant a thread, I do say, so let's see what you're growing!


----------



## shroomysam (Apr 29, 2020)

Why hasn't this been made already? Anyone know of good seedbanks carrying _Freeborn Selections _other than:
Speakeasy
Neptune
&
SeedsHereNow
?


----------



## Skidmarx (Apr 29, 2020)

Sapphire seed bank

Blockchain novelties

(Bcn does auction too.)

Artizen seed bank

Keep and eye on Round table selections at Artizen they're close to Mean Gene and have some stunning strains (next drop should be this year some time)


----------



## Heady McDank (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey bud,

I was surprised there was not more mention of freeborn also. 

For less expensive freeborn try el aleph seedbank - no website yet but you can get the email and get a full list on his instagram. Some of best priced.

Regenerativeseeds carries them usually and decent prices but they are out of stock now.

Speakeasy seedbank had the latest release but it was 200. Grape lime bx i think.

I got the freeborn selections cherry west bx (cherry west x (cherry west x cherry limeade)) going now. It is an f3 and i am making some f4s. Some of the sweetest herb. Incredible taste cherry lime ish. Like cherry sprite. Great color and resin production. Avg yielder, exquisite herb!

Attached some pics not pro pics but this is cherry west.

Take care!


----------



## 710baker (Oct 2, 2020)

shroomysam said:


> Why hasn't this been made already? Anyone know of good seedbanks carrying _Freeborn Selections _other than:
> Speakeasy
> Neptune
> &
> ...


El Aleph Seed Co is who I got my Freeborn through.([email protected]) – great transaction TBH. He had some great deals at the time and I wouldn't be surprised if they were extended.

I saw someone on IG post a Freeborn Selections pack with a seed count of about 15. Decided to check mine and...

It feels so good to see such a spirit of giving. 
*Ghost OG X Sky Jaro


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 3, 2020)

I've been eyeing a pack of the ghost x sky jaro for a while but have too many seeds as it is. Seeing all those extra sure sweetens the deal though.


----------



## Heady McDank (Oct 3, 2020)

710baker said:


> El Aleph Seed Co is who I got my Freeborn through.([email protected]) – great transaction TBH. He had some great deals at the time and I wouldn't be surprised if they were extended.
> 
> I saw someone on IG post a Freeborn Selections pack with a seed count of about 15. Decided to check mine and...
> 
> ...


No doubt! I picked up a pack of those thru regenerativeseeds... ended up with 2 ...kinda ended up lucking out... guy said he sent them but didnt have tracking # when i emailed and asked for it since they didnt arrive for several weeks around the beginning of covid... he then tells me a story about it falling under his car seat and sends another order... the day after he sends the 2nd order the 1st order showed up... then later the 2nd... he also sent some freebies a black lime reserve x testarossa cross... they look like fun... sincerely - i will say regenerative has awesome customer service and i would order from them again...


----------



## 710baker (Oct 3, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I've been eyeing a pack of the ghost x sky jaro for a while but have too many seeds as it is. Seeing all those extra sure sweetens the deal though.


The massive seed count, AND the grow pictures coming out of that cross lately really make the purchase feel special. Come on, 2021 outdoor season!


Heady McDank said:


> No doubt! I picked up a pack of those thru regenerativeseeds... ended up with 2 ...kinda ended up lucking out... guy said he sent them but didnt have tracking # when i emailed and asked for it since they didnt arrive for several weeks around the beginning of covid... he then tells me a story about it falling under his car seat and sends another order... the day after he sends the 2nd order the 1st order showed up... then later the 2nd... he also sent some freebies a black lime reserve x testarossa cross... they look like fun... sincerely - i will say regenerative has awesome customer service and i would order from them again...


Thanks for sharing, I checked out their page and will highly consider using them next time. Great prices and selection of Freeborn, Emerald Mountain Legacy, and HBK. I like that 15% of all purchases go to fund seed preservation projects.


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 27, 2020)

Heady McDank said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I was surprised there was not more mention of freeborn also.
> 
> ...


Mine was so tasty also 

Cherrywest bx3 
Unbelievable smell and flavor straight gas skunk and lime alike skittles or starburst and so terps all oil when you press her she’s unstable for like a week straight sauce so only press large amounts into jars and puffco or smoke very low temp I find even low temp I lose that flavor she best enjoyed in a joint in my opinion she leaves you smelling like weed inside your mouth nose and clothes lol bugs weren’t terrible an dif you keep up on thinning as she gets thick that will help prevent bugs and make air flow better preventing Botrytis which she wasn’t to bad to until late late and no pm

I have limepop x skyjaro very excited about possibly being even more limes then this which would be awesome 

I ran sky cuddler very stretchy maybe I should of fed more but even inside I wasn’t impressed one pheno did Better outside wish it was the pheno I put in the ground oh well nice bud beatiful nice resistance against pm and Botrytis no bugs so that was all good but the yield was weak terps are nice kinda tangy not sour and not gassy but old school I’m assuming what is kush flavor it’s good but I like the kush or of that has a little more gas nose to it in rosin she’s straight out the press crashing her self into crumble sauce consistency with those volatile tangy terps very floral flavor strong not my favorite 


I got the sour straw x animal x grapesoda skunk as freebies skyjaro


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 28, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Mine was so tasty also View attachment 4727115View attachment 4727116View attachment 4727117View attachment 4727118View attachment 4727119View attachment 4727120View attachment 4727121
> 
> Cherrywest bx3
> Unbelievable smell and flavor straight gas skunk and lime alike skittles or starburst and so terps all oil when you press her she’s unstable for like a week straight sauce so only press large amounts into jars and puffco or smoke very low temp I find even low temp I lose that flavor she best enjoyed in a joint in my opinion she leaves you smelling like weed inside your mouth nose and clothes lol bugs weren’t terrible an dif you keep up on thinning as she gets thick that will help prevent bugs and make air flow better preventing Botrytis which she wasn’t to bad to until late late and no pm
> ...


Rosin was pressed on low temp plates 185f
With 30 second pre press and 2 min press
Was good

Sky cuddler


----------



## Railage (Oct 28, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I got the sour straw x animal x grapesoda skunk as freebies


if that’s the Animal cookies x (Animal cookies x CherryWest)X (SourStrawberry) X Grape Soda Skunk I got those same ones from El Elaph 24 of them when I bought the Limepop x Skyjaro, I also have the Cherry West BX as well.

I haven’t ran any but I ran the Alien FPOG x Grape Soda Skunk from TRH seeds and there’s some really neat stuff in them.

You can definitely get a Grape pheno from crosses with that male.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm still new at this and trying to figure out who the great breeders are, mostly from reading but I'm pretty sure Mean Gene is the real deal so I picked up a pack of Ghost OG x Sky Jaro from regenerative. 

I'm at about 39 north so I'm assuming that would be a good thing for outdoor next summer?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mean gene on potcast is a good listen


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 28, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Mean gene on potcast is a good listen


I have seen him on a bunch of different podcasts. He's an interesting guy and I don't want to go out on a limb here but he seems like he likes to spin a yarn.

Here's a question why is some his stuff priced at 300ish and some at 100? I can't tell cause I don't know his gear well enough but maybe the less expensive stuff are F1's and the expensive ones are his stabilized genetics?


----------



## skuba (Oct 29, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I have seen him on a bunch of different podcasts. He's an interesting guy and I don't want to go out on a limb here but he seems like he likes to spin a yarn.
> 
> Here's a question why is some his stuff priced at 300ish and some at 100? I can't tell cause I don't know his gear well enough but maybe the less expensive stuff are F1's and the expensive ones are his stabilized genetics?


Can you please explain this yarn-spinning?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 29, 2020)

To robustly recount a tale or story. Some will attribute a negative connotation to it, I do not use it in such a way.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 29, 2020)

Why anyone prices their beans over $200 is beyond me, but I will say he is definitely more knowledgeable about breeding and growing outdoor than the majority of breeders today.


----------



## Heady McDank (Oct 29, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Mine was so tasty also View attachment 4727115View attachment 4727116View attachment 4727117View attachment 4727118View attachment 4727119View attachment 4727120View attachment 4727121
> 
> Cherrywest bx3
> Unbelievable smell and flavor straight gas skunk and lime alike skittles or starburst and so terps all oil when you press her she’s unstable for like a week straight sauce so only press large amounts into jars and puffco or smoke very low temp I find even low temp I lose that flavor she best enjoyed in a joint in my opinion she leaves you smelling like weed inside your mouth nose and clothes lol bugs weren’t terrible an dif you keep up on thinning as she gets thick that will help prevent bugs and make air flow better preventing Botrytis which she wasn’t to bad to until late late and no pm
> ...


Brother those are AMAZING plants and great pics! My mouth started to pucker as i was looking at them the way it does when i hit that cherry west bx! Haha... i kid you not...

I am running cherry west now. I just used a cherry west bx male to pollenate several varieties like the cube, corey cut stardog, wedding cake, slurricane, and a few others. Hoping the cube(starfighter version) cross does ok with cherry west, that could be crazy.

I have some of the sky cuddler on deck, thanks for the heads up about those.

sour straw x animal x grapesoda skunk that looks awesome.

I dont suppose you made some more of those sour straw x animal x grapesoda skunk seeds?


----------



## Heady McDank (Oct 29, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm still new at this and trying to figure out who the great breeders are, mostly from reading but I'm pretty sure Mean Gene is the real deal so I picked up a pack of Ghost OG x Sky Jaro from regenerative.
> 
> I'm at about 39 north so I'm assuming that would be a good thing for outdoor next summer?


It seems like those should be good brother. The nice thing about freeborn is that the outdoor environment where they are bred is harsh enough that the freeborn crosses usually handle a bit of variance and extremes in terms of heat, cold, dry, wet, from what i have seen. Also, you are very close to the same lattitude where bred - in norcal somewhere. the ghost og x sky jaro looks like a monster. I will be growing mine out soon.

Regenerative is a good seedbank. I count them close to tops on price and service. 

May the growth be with you brother!


----------



## Heady McDank (Oct 29, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Rosin was pressed on low temp plates 185f
> With 30 second pre press and 2 min press
> Was good
> View attachment 4727332
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry to be a pest but I'm still super curious about the differences in strain prices. Thx


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 29, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm still new at this and trying to figure out who the great breeders are, mostly from reading but I'm pretty sure Mean Gene is the real deal so I picked up a pack of Ghost OG x Sky Jaro from regenerative.
> 
> I'm at about 39 north so I'm assuming that would be a good thing for outdoor next summer?


Some people are good some like money and some crossesmend upnbeing goodn


skuba said:


> Can you please explain this yarn-spinning?





Heady McDank said:


> Brother those are AMAZING plants and great pics! My mouth started to pucker as i was looking at them the way it does when i hit that cherry west bx! Haha... i kid you not...
> 
> I am running cherry west now. I just used a cherry west bx male to pollenate several varieties like the cube, corey cut stardog, wedding cake, slurricane, and a few others. Hoping the cube(starfighter version) cross does ok with cherry west, that could be crazy.
> 
> ...


I still,have originals straw x animal x grape soda skunk haven’t popped saw people talking it on insta not my fancy based on there description


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 29, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Sorry to be a pest but I'm still super curious about the differences in strain prices. Thx


Yea you hit it on the head before there’s more work done on the more expensive ones or they produce less beans


----------



## Panaelous (Oct 29, 2020)

Railage said:


> if that’s the Animal cookies x (Animal cookies x CherryWest)X (SourStrawberry) X Grape Soda Skunk I got those same ones from El Elaph 24 of them when I bought the Limepop x Skyjaro, I also have the Cherry West BX as well.
> 
> I haven’t ran any but I ran the Alien FPOG x Grape Soda Skunk from TRH seeds and there’s some really neat stuff in them.
> 
> You can definitely get a Grape pheno from crosses with that male.


You ran them ? Define grape like loud or purple ehh


----------



## Railage (Oct 29, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> You ran them ? Define grape like loud or purple ehh


 I ran the Alien FPOG x Grape Soda Skunk from TRH seeds, full 15 pack had like 6 female, two of the GSS (I assume) leaners where heavy on grape skunk smell, ehh on it coming through when smoked.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 1, 2020)

L


skuba said:


> Can you please explain this yarn-spinning?


lol


----------



## 710baker (Nov 11, 2020)

Heady McDank said:


> No doubt! I picked up a pack of those thru regenerativeseeds... ended up with 2 ...kinda ended up lucking out... guy said he sent them but didnt have tracking # when i emailed and asked for it since they didnt arrive for several weeks around the beginning of covid... he then tells me a story about it falling under his car seat and sends another order... the day after he sends the 2nd order the 1st order showed up... then later the 2nd... he also sent some freebies a black lime reserve x testarossa cross... they look like fun... sincerely - i will say regenerative has awesome customer service and i would order from them again...


Bro that is crazy. My first (and last experience) with Regenerative Seed co went the same way. First, the excuse of it falling behind his car seat in his truck and then, the excuse of covid and the elections haha. I wasn't so lucky with him sending another package and he wont respond to my request for a tracking number. Unfortunately, I cant say the same of his customer service.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 12, 2020)

710baker said:


> Bro that is crazy. My first (and last experience) with Regenerative Seed co went the same way. First, the excuse of it falling behind his car seat in his truck and then, the excuse of covid and the elections haha. I wasn't so lucky with him sending another package and he wont respond to my request for a tracking number. Unfortunately, I cant say the same of his customer service.


Scum


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 14, 2020)

Just received an email from Regerative. Dude acknowledges that he's made some mistakes and seems sincere. Not saying anyone should react one way or another but I know I have made my share and I would feel comfortable giving the guy another order.

But as they say, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 14, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Just received an email from Regerative. Dude acknowledges that he's made some mistakes and seems sincere. Not saying anyone should react one way or another but I know I have made my share and I would feel comfortable giving the guy another order.
> 
> But as they say, your mileage may vary.


Let us know brave warrior we wish you well


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 14, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Let us know brave warrior we wish you well


I have a distinct feeling that's sarcastic though I can't logically figure out why. Doesn't really matter I don't play the online argument game. Have a good one.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 14, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I have a distinct feeling that's sarcastic though I can't logically figure out why. Doesn't really matter I don't play the online argument game. Have a good one.


It was sarcasm


----------



## 710baker (Nov 14, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Just received an email from Regerative. Dude acknowledges that he's made some mistakes and seems sincere. Not saying anyone should react one way or another but I know I have made my share and I would feel comfortable giving the guy another order.
> 
> But as they say, your mileage may vary.


I want to be positive about the email but there is good reason to be skeptical of RSC given the experiences we've had with him.

In order to stay more focused on the topic of this thread I'll say that I'm so thankful for that 24 seed pack of Ghost OG X Sky Jaro because I was able to make a trade with half the pack and a couple others for some Mother's Milk crosses. 

El Aleph has Lime 1 x Grape Soda Skunk F2 #10 available, I'd check with him about his black Friday deals when the time comes.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 14, 2020)

Imma stay positive too, it's just how I choose to think about stuff. Not my nature, it's fuckin work FTTT. Plus ignorance is is bliss.

Anyway I'm oddly obsessed with my GOGxSJ pack. It's weird. I mean not like weird weird but I swear the thing is calling my name.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 2, 2020)

710baker said:


> I want to be positive about the email but there is good reason to be skeptical of RSC given the experiences we've had with him.
> 
> In order to stay more focused on the topic of this thread I'll say that I'm so thankful for that 24 seed pack of Ghost OG X Sky Jaro because I was able to make a trade with half the pack and a couple others for some Mother's Milk crosses.
> 
> El Aleph has Lime 1 x Grape Soda Skunk F2 #10 available, I'd check with him about his black Friday deals when the time comes.


Here's a not great update. I bought a a couple of packs from a fire relieve charity auction, one well over a month, the second a couple of weeks ago. I have received neither. 

I don't really care it wasn't a lot of money and it was for a charity but I'm thinking that'll conclude any business I would do with RSC.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Here's a not great update. I bought a a couple of packs from a fire relieve charity auction, one well over a month, the second a couple of weeks ago. I have received neither.
> 
> I don't really care it wasn't a lot of money and it was for a charity but I'm thinking that'll conclude any business I would do with RSC.


Hit up gene on insta he will update ya


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Hit up gene on insta he will update ya


Thanks man, I appreciate the help but since it was a charity thing I think I'm just going to call it water under the bridge and count my blessings I didn't lose all my shit in a fire.


----------



## Heady McDank (Dec 11, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Seen enough peeps here talk about mean gene gear to warrant a thread, I do say, so let's see what you're growing!


If anybody is interested, i made some extra cherry west bx ibls, i have some extra, and i have them listed on strainly along with a few other crosses i made using the cherry west bx male crossed to corey cut stardawg, rosso corsa, and the cube. 

Take care









Profile of Boundless Gen - Heady McDank - Strainly


Learn more about Boundless Gen - Heady McDank on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 19, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate the help but since it was a charity thing I think I'm just going to call it water under the bridge and count my blessings I didn't lose all my shit in a fire.


Update FWIW, received a pack in todays mail.


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 19, 2020)

Heady McDank said:


> If anybody is interested, i made some extra cherry west bx ibls, i have some extra, and i have them listed on strainly along with a few other crosses i made using the cherry west bx male crossed to corey cut stardawg, rosso corsa, and the cube.
> 
> Take care
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 28, 2020)

710baker said:


> The massive seed count, AND the grow pictures coming out of that cross lately really make the purchase feel special. Come on, 2021 outdoor season!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I checked out their page and will highly consider using them next time. Great prices and selection of Freeborn, Emerald Mountain Legacy, and HBK. I like that 15% of all purchases go to fund seed preservation projects.


Who's this seed company you speak of Id like to grab a pk


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 28, 2020)

Heady McDank said:


> If anybody is interested, i made some extra cherry west bx ibls, i have some extra, and i have them listed on strainly along with a few other crosses i made using the cherry west bx male crossed to corey cut stardawg, rosso corsa, and the cube.
> 
> Take care
> 
> ...


Damn Skippy you do any tests of these seeds yet or the cherry west male u found?


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 28, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Some people are good some like money and some crossesmend upnbeing goodn
> 
> 
> I still,have originals straw x animal x grape soda skunk haven’t popped saw people talking it on insta not my fancy based on there description


Those same seeds are 100 a pk on speakeasy but I wasn't sure how Sky Jaro tastes so I held off just like the Pina Im not a big pineapple fan granted what mean gene calls pineapple might be miles apart from the PineappleKush or Pineapple express they aren't bad just not my style is all but I just grabbed a pk of Emerald Mountain Legacies Royal Limez Zkittlez x BLR x Royal and thats Gene's BLR breeder Pheno I believe along with his Cherry Pie x BLR pheno he gave them to use on their Royal I was a bone head caught in the hype and missed their US drops so I had to settle to go back overseas and buy their seeds I hate that shit tbh its sometimes the last and best resort though and honestly what we used to have to do before US banks spoiled us lol.


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 28, 2020)

Heady McDank said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I was surprised there was not more mention of freeborn also.
> 
> ...


Hey man so have you allready made those f4 Cherry West ? I missed the new drop this year even though I was there I got caught up in some TikiMadman gear which his are no slouch but they ain't Gene's gear lol so if u have a few extra of those I'd be interested? Happy Holidays


----------



## Heady McDank (Dec 30, 2020)

Shastafarian said:


> Damn Skippy you do any tests of these seeds yet or the cherry west male u found?


Hey Brother,

Welcome to cherry west bx mania! Haha... man...that stuff is good! Love that cherry taste with lime undertones it makes the corners of my mouth pucker like tart candy, then relief overtakes me! Pain and stress say bye! Cherry west bx take me away! Haha...

I have pics of the parents listed a few different places. Between rollitup, thcfarmer, overgrow - you can google cherry west bx and they come up, just look for Heady McDank. I havent fully grown seed stock out yet but have tested for germination and that is all good, i got 100% out of a few dozen. They are pretty worked lines and the parents were stress tested for hermie. The parents were proven very stable, hardy, and short flowering - 8ish weeks 9 at the lastest for a couchlocky in most cases. The cherry west ibls are gone already. There are a few cherry, cherry! Cherry west bx x rosso corsa and a few others still listed which i used the cherry west bx male. I have some other crosses i will get up there eventually. If you need anything it is best to email me at [email protected] or on strainly you can see listings. I check the forum sites as much as i can but i am super busy! I manage multiple life threatening health conditions, the garden, and chihuahua with a bottomless pit for a stomach! To this day i cannot figure out how she maintains her petite figure eating like that!.. Haha...

we just launched a 4 pack promo order 4 get 10% off and can mix and match from either the Bruce Banner drop or Cherry west bx... it will be hard to find that kinda fire for that $!

Eventually i will get the rest up ... in the meantime not to tempt you too much but here are some name drops of the female breeding stock to wet ur appetite! Still in stock ... for the time being! Hehe... 

Cherry west bx male x
Wedding cake
Future#1
Cookies & cream
Burnt toast
Corey cut stardawg
Rosso corsa
Shiloh z zkittles
Strawberry banana
Dj short blueberry
Indiana bubblegum
Bruce Banner
Dolato
White castle

The universe says there is good stuff coming your way brother, it is up to you to choose your flavor! The red pill or the blue pill? Haha... 

May the growth be with you, brother!

Heady


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 30, 2020)

Heady McDank said:


> Hey Brother,
> 
> Welcome to cherry west bx mania! Haha... man...that stuff is good! Love that cherry taste with lime undertones it makes the corners of my mouth pucker like tart candy, then relief overtakes me! Pain and stress say bye! Cherry west bx take me away! Haha...
> 
> ...


Which Wedding Cake cut did you use the Bready one or the Gassy one ? Just go ahead and tell me which 3 are the best in terms of not couch lock lol How'd the Dolato pair with it? You need to get Bday cake to cross to Cherry West Bx since Bday is a CherryPie dom Cookies cross its got an unusual lime/cherry candy pixy stick kind of terp thing going on I luv it but its not a beefy plant it could use the CW Bx pollen to fill it up more and add some strength to it but I have the Bday Cake x Forum by Rado to get a Bday dom pheno but the cut is around its not too hard to get if your in the right areas I just like the Forum too so I wanted to see what I could find in them, but ya I know how much stress testing Gene did on all of his cultivars he releases he works the everloving shit out of them till its extremely stable so that way you can breed with everything he makes & basically crush it lol. I mean I don't think there's a male in his pks that ain't worth using probably, especially compared to most mediocre companies but not to mention the non keeper females are better then some companies best keepers in their packs. Smdh so hes setting the new gold standard so guys that wanna play in the Pros can see what they need to be doing for real now since its been a shit show with just a few badasses like this lol.. Im pretty sure whatever u made from the Cherry West Bx is gonna work out for the most part lol. I seen the Ghost og x SkyJaro available still I luv ghost Og but I don't know how it taste or what the SkyJaro's lineage even is? Granted if Gene uses it Im sure its badass but Im not into everything he does the Pina crosses got me confused a little of its just pineapple fuel idk, Im not really big on all the pineapple strains I've grown and smoked a couple even Pineapple Kush was decent but not my goto and that what I want is that Goto were u can't keep your head out the bag or from smoking it lol. Id think the Z would taste Fire with Cherry Westbx Im sure you prob made that by now lol if not you need to I luv Z terps granted I had WatermelonZ had mostly Pine on my blind picked pheno that had the stem rub and oily leaves perfect structure I grew a pk for a buddy he took to his farm but I grabbed 3 cuts off 3 different phenos but only 1 rooted but it wasn't nothing like I hoped or expected granted it was fire but no watermelon no z terps mainly pine and some hints of lime with some soft kushy fuely tones in the back. I'll prob end up regretting it later when I see the cultivars & here the flavors from Pina though I immediately thought Pina colada island vibes and if thats what the flavors and smells are Im headed to grab a pk lol but if its just mainly pineapple Skunk Fuel style idk if I need it that bad lol. But any info on the skyjaro?


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 30, 2020)

Shastafarian said:


> Which Wedding Cake cut did you use the Bready one or the Gassy one ? Just go ahead and tell me which 3 are the best in terms of not couch lock lol How'd the Dolato pair with it? You need to get Bday cake to cross to Cherry West Bx since Bday is a CherryPie dom Cookies cross its got an unusual lime/cherry candy pixy stick kind of terp thing going on I luv it but its not a beefy plant it could use the CW Bx pollen to fill it up more and add some strength to it but I have the Bday Cake x Forum by Rado to get a Bday dom pheno but the cut is around its not too hard to get if your in the right areas I just like the Forum too so I wanted to see what I could find in them, but ya I know how much stress testing Gene did on all of his cultivars he releases he works the everloving shit out of them till its extremely stable so that way you can breed with everything he makes & basically crush it lol. I mean I don't think there's a male in his pks that ain't worth using probably, especially compared to most mediocre companies but not to mention the non keeper females are better then some companies best keepers in their packs. Smdh so hes setting the new gold standard so guys that wanna play in the Pros can see what they need to be doing for real now since its been a shit show with just a few badasses like this lol.. Im pretty sure whatever u made from the Cherry West Bx is gonna work out for the most part lol. I seen the Ghost og x SkyJaro available still I luv ghost Og but I don't know how it taste or what the SkyJaro's lineage even is? Granted if Gene uses it Im sure its badass but Im not into everything he does the Pina crosses got me confused a little of its just pineapple fuel idk, Im not really big on all the pineapple strains I've grown and smoked a couple even Pineapple Kush was decent but not my goto and that what I want is that Goto were u can't keep your head out the bag or from smoking it lol. Id think the Z would taste Fire with Cherry Westbx Im sure you prob made that by now lol if not you need to I luv Z terps granted I had WatermelonZ had mostly Pine on my blind picked pheno that had the stem rub and oily leaves perfect structure I grew a pk for a buddy he took to his farm but I grabbed 3 cuts off 3 different phenos but only 1 rooted but it wasn't nothing like I hoped or expected granted it was fire but no watermelon no z terps mainly pine and some hints of lime with some soft kushy fuely tones in the back. I'll prob end up regretting it later when I see the cultivars & here the flavors from Pina though I immediately thought Pina colada island vibes and if thats what the flavors and smells are Im headed to grab a pk lol but if its just mainly pineapple Skunk Fuel style idk if I need it that bad lol. But any info on the skyjaro?



yea genes stuff is fire I agree not keepers are better then some others i don’t thin pina is pineapple skunk more I think it said like caramel apple or something weird on description I love them pineapple skunk buds what strain is throwing those terps you see a lot ?


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 31, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> yea genes stuff is fire I agree not keepers are better then some others i don’t thin pina is pineapple skunk more I think it said like caramel apple or something weird on description I love them pineapple skunk buds what strain is throwing those terps you see a lot ?


Pineapple Kush, Pineapple Sorbet, I had a cut of just Pineapple in Oregon smelled alot of Pineapple terps more fruit strain the pineapple kush cut is Oregons also I got in Talent when I grew out there from a dispensary owner I met at the grow store he took me to his super grow and let me get all his second rate plants they weren't gonna use but were still decent they were just starting to setup cause they'd been left in 3gals for too long but it was a super deal I had the pick of about 125 plants I got 50 of the best no matter strain just looked for the best potential plants except for a couple like Bday Cake and King Luie Og , HellFire Og , Kosher Kush, Pineapple Kush, LSD , Lemon Kush , and a regular Pineapple I never heard of but was really nice buds I have it on my IG page dirty_south_terps it got a nice purple hugh but wasn't that great on the high not bad don't get me wrong but Im spoiled lol yet Blue Frost was awesome and guys don't really luv that one its decent to alot yet if grown right its Berries and fire with incredible terps extreme frost and excellent resistance is why alot of guys ran it outdoor like Jager and BerryWhite and ISS and Dream Queen. I have grown so many cultivars from Norcal area and southern Oregon I've learned what is hype and not and whats enjoyable to me and most and whats just kind of Mehh lol granted different strokes u know lol. Surfr seeds or Super Dave I think had some seeds but I did so much looking the past few weeks its blending together now smh lol. I know I've seen alot of stuff recently sell out too so idk whats going on anymore lol I'll start looking see so many badass crosses then go to another guy he has 50 badass crosses too lol it just gets nuts and over whelping a little but if you dig around the good seedbanks you'll def find them I think DNA had some stuff and Cannarado too. Sorry I couldn't be of more help lol


----------



## 710baker (Jan 2, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Who's this seed company you speak of Id like to grab a pk


Check out Speakeasy Seedbank if you're still in the market. Right now they have a sale on Ghost OG X Sky Jaro that brings the price down to 80.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm about to hunt through some Gene seeds myself. A few years ago, I was able to acquire these seeds from him.

Two packs are his, and one pack is from Mandelbrot. Gene used his work in his lines.

***Neptune*** had Mandelbrot seeds when he passed away.


Sky Jaro
Black Lime
OG Truthband.


These seeds are more for emergencies (example I lose all my plant stock and had to start from zero). I have these with other choice breeders (Og Raskal, Pisces).

Now My skycuddler #2 x Jaro was special and from that earlier time. I like what I have found and plan to run it soon again.

Black Lime and Og Truthband should be something..

What old professional seed starting kits is there on the market anyone? 

I want to treat these with the best care.


----------



## skuba (Jan 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm about to hunt through some Gene seeds myself. A few years ago, I was able to acquire these seeds from him.
> 
> Two packs are his, and one pack is from Mandelbrot. Gene used his work in his lines.
> 
> ...


Twenty20Mendocino is selling a seed cracking device, I can’t vouch for it but those guys are legit and from the same area as mean gene


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 2, 2021)

710baker said:


> Check out Speakeasy Seedbank if you're still in the market. Right now they have a sale on Ghost OG X Sky Jaro that brings the price down to 80.


I just grabbed them last night lol since it was 20% off I said fuck it grabbed the Ghost x Skyjaro for like 85$ with the sale & grabbed Karmas Animal Cookies x Biker Kush I never seen those before and I've never grown Karmas yet. I bought the Karmarados few yrs back and they got stolen by some great friends so was looking since all of Karmas was blowout sale but around 7p that one wasn't there then around 9pm it popped on Karmas menu for 80$ I was like Oh SNAP lol so I grabbed 1 but I seen Bodhi had a OGKB x Old Mother Ghani for 77 so I got 1 of those too lol but Im going back tonight for 1 more order but 3 sweet orders for $216 including shipping wasnt bad compared to all the past holiday sales I scored big and saved a decent amount allowing me to grab these 3 for basically free once I did the math. I would have grabbed more had I known it was going on after the 1st smdh Im a stoner. and a seed geek that this Corona had me searching balls deep getting so much heat Im so stoked. I'll make a list later and show a pic of my goodies feels good when u get almost everything your after granted there's so much Id have to spend 10k to really get my rocks off but I did allright Ballin on a budget.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

skuba said:


> Twenty20Mendocino is selling a seed cracking device, I can’t vouch for it but those guys are legit and from the same area as mean gene


I have seen those seed crackers and I know they are able to start up old seeds from Bc 2000 times, I was wondering if there was some type of solution to wet them in thanks.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm about to hunt through some Gene seeds myself. A few years ago, I was able to acquire these seeds from him.
> 
> Two packs are his, and one pack is from Mandelbrot. Gene used his work in his lines.
> 
> ...


Man you scored. Well done on the selection I didn't know he did 5pks unless ur saying you allready ran 5 and have a pheno of each but wanna go for round 2 lol so Vader Og has an old seed remedy for some of his really old seeds he got to germ well with this stuff I forget the name but it helps get them to germinate much better and Monster Gardens has a video with a kit they sell that supposedly helps alot with old seed germs too its some kind of proprietary blend of Oxygenated water and sugar blend that the seed needs to help wake up the old guts. Just type in YouTube old cannabis seed germination tips and both will come up they will def help you out I recommend maybe doing both methods with a few to see which works best then use all the rest with that favorite tech. I sure would love to get a snip of that keeper BLR. I been trying to get a good one for some breeding work I have planned and just to enjoy some fine smoke its my favorite terp is the lime terps thats why Skittles is so nice with those grape lime terps. I grabbed a Skittles S1 by CSI too can't wait to get my own killer keeper of her too lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Man you scored. Well done on the selection I didn't know he did 5pks unless ur saying you allready ran 5 and have a pheno of each but wanna go for round 2 lol so Vader Og has an old seed remedy for some of his really old seeds he got to germ well with this stuff I forget the name but it helps get them to germinate much better and Monster Gardens has a video with a kit they sell that supposedly helps alot with old seed germs too its some kind of proprietary blend of Oxygenated water and sugar blend that the seed needs to help wake up the old guts. Just type in YouTube old cannabis seed germination tips and both will come up they will def help you out I recommend maybe doing both methods with a few to see which works best then use all the rest with that favorite tech. I sure would love to get a snip of that keeper BLR. I been trying to get a good one for some breeding work I have planned and just to enjoy some fine smoke its my favorite terp is the lime terps thats why Skittles is so nice with those grape lime terps. I grabbed a Skittles S1 by CSI too can't wait to get my own killer keeper of her too lol.


Yeah, these seeds came with 10 in them.( They where directly from him)
I started 5 of the skycuddler's but had trouble with the black lime. I only stated 4 at the time a few years back. I think this might have been in 2017 +/- year ( more towards 2016) anyhow with those seeds I plan on saving them because everything is getting so watered down .

Mean Gene is a chill person and his video's online and Ig live's of recent have been good.

I saw that kit before, the video is from a couple of years back. I thought some people might know these kits in this section since you are growing such fine seed stock.

Lastly Mandelbrot has Amazing seedstock. I can see why Gene uses it in some of his lines.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yeah, these seeds came with 10 in them.( They where directly from him)
> I started 5 of the skycuddler's but had trouble with the black lime. I only stated 4 at the time a few years back. I think this might have been in 2017 +/- year ( more towards 2016) anyhow with those seeds I plan on saving them because everything is getting so watered down .
> 
> Mean Gene is a chill person and his video's online and Ig live's of recent have been good.
> ...









Seed Booster 1-2-1


Seed Booster is an organic blend designed to promote vigorous growth from the very start. It is also a rich source of organic matter and humic acids. .




www.biofert.ca




Re for anyone that might have older seeds.


----------



## 710baker (Jan 3, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> I just grabbed them last night lol since it was 20% off I said fuck it grabbed the Ghost x Skyjaro for like 85$ with the sale & grabbed Karmas Animal Cookies x Biker Kush I never seen those before and I've never grown Karmas yet. I bought the Karmarados few yrs back and they got stolen by some great friends so was looking since all of Karmas was blowout sale but around 7p that one wasn't there then around 9pm it popped on Karmas menu for 80$ I was like Oh SNAP lol so I grabbed 1 but I seen Bodhi had a OGKB x Old Mother Ghani for 77 so I got 1 of those too lol but Im going back tonight for 1 more order but 3 sweet orders for $216 including shipping wasnt bad compared to all the past holiday sales I scored big and saved a decent amount allowing me to grab these 3 for basically free once I did the math. I would have grabbed more had I known it was going on after the 1st smdh Im a stoner. and a seed geek that this Corona had me searching balls deep getting so much heat Im so stoked. I'll make a list later and show a pic of my goodies feels good when u get almost everything your after granted there's so much Id have to spend 10k to really get my rocks off but I did allright Ballin on a budget.


Hell ya. You will probably be surprised at the seed count on those Freeborn's. I'm tempted by that Karma blowout too. Grew out a couple of his White Biker LTD for my first grow a few years ago and was really happy with his gear. Everything was uniform and dank. As for those old friends who stole your things, karma is a bitch.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

just caught up this thread, i wish i had earlier as ive been running a couple of the crosses mentioned over the last few months, currently listening to the new interview with Gene and the Potcast. Hes taking some of my thoughts right out of my head and filling in the gaps at the same time. 

This year i ran ghost og x skyjaro in a dep, and limepop x skyjaro, as well as skyjaro f3 regular season. the ghost og x skyjaro is one of my favorite new cuttings and i will probably run it in greater quantity in dep this coming season. the limepop x skyjaro was very nice and unique but it may not make the cut comparitively, i ran a limepop selection and they had similar terp profile, which is that awesome super potent sour lime smell, but the limepop x skyjaro hybrid had a little less of the smell so i may just table that one in lieu of keeping the limepop, the lime sky had better structured buds, similar to the skyjaro plants. which are amazing, so in that sense the stock is definitely worth looking for a keeper, i might keep the pheno that really kept the lime smell in the smoke, but we will see. The skyjaro is a winner. I had several phenos both in dep and long season. it is an early harvesting plant, one was done in mid september which is nice... the best phenos all have a similar smell and taste which is a deep earthy og smell with a good squeeze, with a fair bit of anise/licorice which makes it really nice and mouth coating. the skunky gassy terps which are very present from even far away on the ghost og x skyjaro are hidden deep in the skyjaro pure. its somewhat decieving, but the head high more than makes up for it. not knock out for the count potent, and not shoot you to the moon, but right in the middle where stress melts away and you just go about your day in a good day. feel good, happy hippy weed from norcal, i love it. Gene is quite the humble yet knowledgable and experienced character and his vibe reps the general experience i have had with the northern california ganja scene. Cherry west bx on deck. Peace everyone.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 20, 2021)

710baker said:


> El Aleph Seed Co is who I got my Freeborn through.([email protected]) – great transaction TBH. He had some great deals at the time and I wouldn't be surprised if they were extended.
> 
> I saw someone on IG post a Freeborn Selections pack with a seed count of about 15. Decided to check mine and...
> 
> ...


That was my pack I think you sawl with 15 but look at you Mr Big Guns with the 24 pk of beans you lucky dog lol Mad props brotha that's what u get when u support a badass breeder. He doesn't do freebees but he gives you extras of what u paid for and thats legit af.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 20, 2021)

Heady McDank said:


> No doubt! I picked up a pack of those thru regenerativeseeds... ended up with 2 ...kinda ended up lucking out... guy said he sent them but didnt have tracking # when i emailed and asked for it since they didnt arrive for several weeks around the beginning of covid... he then tells me a story about it falling under his car seat and sends another order... the day after he sends the 2nd order the 1st order showed up... then later the 2nd... he also sent some freebies a black lime reserve x testarossa cross... they look like fun... sincerely - i will say regenerative has awesome customer service and i would order from them again...


Hell ya when he's sending 2pks and freebs for the price of one I'll wait an extra week which I did anyways with my order through him and didn't get any freebs or extra pks and waited extra time with no tracking so Im gonna be using him only when I absolutely have to other then that I'm not super stoked about that process.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 20, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> just caught up this thread, i wish i had earlier as ive been running a couple of the crosses mentioned over the last few months, currently listening to the new interview with Gene and the Potcast. Hes taking some of my thoughts right out of my head and filling in the gaps at the same time.
> 
> This year i ran ghost og x skyjaro in a dep, and limepop x skyjaro, as well as skyjaro f3 regular season. the ghost og x skyjaro is one of my favorite new cuttings and i will probably run it in greater quantity in dep this coming season. the limepop x skyjaro was very nice and unique but it may not make the cut comparitively, i ran a limepop selection and they had similar terp profile, which is that awesome super potent sour lime smell, but the limepop x skyjaro hybrid had a little less of the smell so i may just table that one in lieu of keeping the limepop, the lime sky had better structured buds, similar to the skyjaro plants. which are amazing, so in that sense the stock is definitely worth looking for a keeper, i might keep the pheno that really kept the lime smell in the smoke, but we will see. The skyjaro is a winner. I had several phenos both in dep and long season. it is an early harvesting plant, one was done in mid september which is nice... the best phenos all have a similar smell and taste which is a deep earthy og smell with a good squeeze, with a fair bit of anise/licorice which makes it really nice and mouth coating. the skunky gassy terps which are very present from even far away on the ghost og x skyjaro are hidden deep in the skyjaro pure. its somewhat decieving, but the head high more than makes up for it. not knock out for the count potent, and not shoot you to the moon, but right in the middle where stress melts away and you just go about your day in a good day. feel good, happy hippy weed from norcal, i love it. Gene is quite the humble yet knowledgable and experienced character and his vibe reps the general experience i have had with the northern california ganja scene. Cherry west bx on deck. Peace everyone.


Snagged a pack of those from HeadyMcdank hes a great dude. He made so many badass crosses.with the cherrywest and I was so extremely lucky to have snagged the last pack he made of that Bx hes a really genuine guy. Super serious about his work and growing fire cherry terps. He's a cherry Head lile myself lol we both kind of going through our Cherry Phase grabbing everything cherry we can to hopefully collaborate and make some killer future fun smoke. Can't wait to get digging. Im so stoked you explained the situation with the ghost og skyjaro I got 15 in a pk but now I might just go snag 1 more pk but I seen a pk of SkyCuddler Kush that has my attention but my man Endless Boundaries is making some F2s but Im thinking it would be smart since you say and I've heard it many times how special that Skycuddler is


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 20, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Yes


What is the rosso corsa like?


----------



## Panaelous (Jan 20, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> What is the rosso corsa like?


Huh


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 21, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Huh


He crossed cherry west with afficianado's rosso corsa strain.

I'm curious as to what the corsa brings to the table in that cross.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 21, 2021)

Sorry @Panaelous the question was meant for Heady, concerning his crosses for sale on strainly.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 21, 2021)

Just ran a pack of Lime1bx and found 3 killer lime popsicle phenos. My favorite is the #9 super strong lime with heavy gas combo huge calyxes too. I bred a lime male to my #2 lime cut which is pure lime. There's probably 4-500 seeds I'm guessing on the plant. I also hit the lime male to my sour 91 cut from Top Dawg to make my own version of Black Lime Reserve


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 21, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> That was my pack I think you sawl with 15 but look at you Mr Big Guns with the 24 pk of beans you lucky dog lol Mad props brotha that's what u get when u support a badass breeder. He doesn't do freebees but he gives you extras of what u paid for and thats legit af.


I opened my GOG X SJ last week and I counted 25...boy howdy


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 22, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Just ran a pack of Lime1bx and found 3 killer lime popsicle phenos. My favorite is the #9 super strong lime with heavy gas combo huge calyxes too. I bred a lime male to my #2 lime cut which is pure lime. There's probably 4-500 seeds I'm guessing on the plant. I also hit the lime male to my sour 91 cut from Top Dawg to make my own version of Black Lime Reserve


that’s all amazing to hear... I have a limepop plant I really love the lime terps and want to procreate it with one or two of her brothers... the lime citrus gas terps are amazing, it’s coated in trichomes and really potent... sounds like you have plenty of similar things going on and then some


----------



## Panaelous (Jan 22, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Just ran a pack of Lime1bx and found 3 killer lime popsicle phenos. My favorite is the #9 super strong lime with heavy gas combo huge calyxes too. I bred a lime male to my #2 lime cut which is pure lime. There's probably 4-500 seeds I'm guessing on the plant. I also hit the lime male to my sour 91 cut from Top Dawg to make my own version of Black Lime Reserve


Yooooonlemme get some


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 23, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I opened my GOG X SJ last week and I counted 25...boy howdy


Dude now your the 3rd person to tell me they scored 25 when I scored 15 smdh now I'm a little jealous.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Just ran a pack of Lime1bx and found 3 killer lime popsicle phenos. My favorite is the #9 super strong lime with heavy gas combo huge calyxes too. I bred a lime male to my #2 lime cut which is pure lime. There's probably 4-500 seeds I'm guessing on the plant. I also hit the lime male to my sour 91 cut from Top Dawg to make my own version of Black Lime Reserve


Ok now u have my attention SourChunks I slept on the limepop drops. Id like to snag some of your work since your serious about these lime terps and got so many beans lol. That #9 sounds like the one to drop some of that Lime1 baby batter on did you happen to hit it with the #2 cut to make both?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 23, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Dude now your the 3rd person to tell me they scored 25 when I scored 15 smdh now I'm a little jealous.


lol, damn this ya win some ya win some luck


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 23, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Ok now u have my attention SourChunks I slept on the limepop drops. Id like to snag some of your work since your serious about these lime terps and got so many beans lol. That #9 sounds like the one to drop some of that Lime1 baby batter on did you happen to hit it with the #2 cut to make both?


i bred my selected Lime1 male to my #2 Lime and the sour 91 for the first round. I have a clone of the male and am gonna hit the #9 Lime, Lemon Dog, and my Sundae Driver keeper next run. This is the first time i've ever cloned a male because he reeks like Lime pops and has incredible strong thick branches.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 23, 2021)

on a side note what's up with this rootbeer drop that Mean Gene keeps teasing us with?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> on a side note what's up with this rootbeer drop that Mean Gene keeps teasing us with?


I don't know but the demand seems super strong. I want to say he let some of the RB go on a charity auction and it went for a big number.


----------



## skuba (Jan 24, 2021)

Rootbeer is super fire. Probably some the strongest bud I’ve tried. It seems to take after og


----------



## Panaelous (Jan 24, 2021)

skuba said:


> Rootbeer is super fire. Probably some the strongest bud I’ve tried. It seems to take after og


And impossible to acquire


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 24, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> i bred my selected Lime1 male to my #2 Lime and the sour 91 for the first round. I have a clone of the male and am gonna hit the #9 Lime, Lemon Dog, and my Sundae Driver keeper next run. This is the first time i've ever cloned a male because he reeks like Lime pops and has incredible strong thick branches.


im actually doing some similar work with some limepop, I really like the female found and have a brother or two hanging around waiting for lights out... the lime/gas combo is amazing.... almost tickles your nose like harsh bud will cuz the olfactory senses are so overwhelmed


----------



## skuba (Jan 24, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> And impossible to acquire


Not at a dispensary in ukiah! It was a couple years ago at this point. The bud that is, not the plant


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 2, 2021)

Gene is posting RootBeer memes everyday on Instagram. Not sure if he's teasing all the guys that are trying to say they have the cut but don't or if he's gonna make a damn drop soon. LoL


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 2, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Gene is posting RootBeer memes everyday on Instagram. Not sure if he's teasing all the guys that are trying to say they have the cut but don't or if he's gonna make a damn drop soon. LoL


He posted pic of a huge sack of root beer seeds a week or so ago


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 2, 2021)

He's given it out to reputable friends afaik.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 3, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> He's given it out to reputable friends afaik.


He mentioned once that it has some intersex indoors and therefore it may not really be releasable in its current form... seems responsible but looks like it’s gonna drive the market wild in the meantime


----------



## Shastafarian (Feb 19, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don't know but the demand seems super strong. I want to⁶ say he let some of the RB go on a charity auction and it went for a big number.


Your right which is kind of rediculous hes released a good bit to folks out there he showed a bag with enough Rootbeer seeds to supply everyone in US even thinking about Rootbeer seeds lmao but recently on Bogs auction another guy with a cross he made with his Rootbeer sold a pk for over 4k for 10beans smh but it was for a good cause


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 19, 2021)

Lime #2. Reeeks of lime popsicles and gas
Feel bad for anyone who slept on this drop


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 19, 2021)

Where's the best places to keep an eye on for his drops? Is it just me or does he never release anything? 
I've only seen Sky Cuddler Kush and Pina.


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 20, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Where's the best places to keep an eye on for his drops? Is it just me or does he never release anything?
> I've only seen Sky Cuddler Kush and Pina.


i just had good timing and was browsing through speakeasy seeds and seen a lime drop from freeborn selections. it sold out quick!! I'm not sure how and when to know about drops but if you follow Mean Genes instagram he likes to tease everyone about exclusive drops but doesn't seem to drop anything lol.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 20, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime #2. Reeeks of lime popsicles and gas
> Feel bad for anyone who slept on this drop
> View attachment 4858028View attachment 4858029


this is the lime1 bx to gss? lookin propa


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 20, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> this is the lime1 bx to gss? lookin propa


yes its the Lime1 Bx. had 15 seeds in a pack and kept 2 of the best females as well as a Lime male. Ive already bred the male to Lime keeper #2, GG4, Sunset Sherb, Sour 91 from Top Dawg, and Wedding Cake (seed junky cut). I'm about to breed him with my keeper of Sundae Driver as well very exciting stuff. Already growing out plants of the LimexSherb, Lime f2's, and LimexSour91still just seedlings.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 21, 2021)

very nice, interested to hear how the seedling crosses and f2s turn out, ive run some lime crosses so i can definitely see the value of those terps, totally unique


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 23, 2021)

Lime day 33


----------



## grimweeder (Mar 24, 2021)

So this kinda off topic but kinda on the topic of root beer. Does anyone know if cannarado has the legit cut? 

I have a pack of his sundae float and have been wondering wether it’s legit root beer or not and wether to pop a few or to jus do the other stuff I have instead. Has anyone heard anything? I can post this in the cannarado thread Instead.


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 24, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> So this kinda off topic but kinda on the topic of root beer. Does anyone know if cannarado has the legit cut?
> 
> I have a pack of his sundae float and have been wondering wether it’s legit root beer or not and wether to pop a few or to jus do the other stuff I have instead. Has anyone heard anything? I can post this in the cannarado thread Instead.


gene said its not his RootBeer cut


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 27, 2021)

Lime male I've been using in a bunch of breeding projects. This is actually a clone of him. He reeks like a lime popsicle and gas with great structure I'll be keeping him around


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 27, 2021)

Lime #2 day 36. She's intense Lime and kush gas. Fast to finish as well


----------



## calyxhunter (Mar 27, 2021)

Any body else get the Royal with Cherries drop (Cherry lime pop X Royal Kush) ? Im hoping they come with Rootbeer freebies..lol


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 27, 2021)

calyxhunter said:


> Any body else get the Royal with Cherries drop (Cherry lime pop X Royal Kush) ? Im hoping they come with Rootbeer freebies..lol


I scored a pack. It sold out fast I got lucky!


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 27, 2021)

beauties


----------



## calyxhunter (Mar 27, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> I scored a pack. It sold out fast I got lucky!


Same here man i set a timer for it so I wouldn’t miss out. i kinda stumbled upon the drop from my Instagram feed I got that and a pack of roayl kush heirlooms bx


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 29, 2021)

popped genes cherry west bx which i believe if the cherry pie s1 mother the royale with cherries... also popped some of the royal kush heirloom bx as well and some oil spill


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 30, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> popped genes cherry west bx which i believe if the cherry pie s1 mother the royale with cherries... also popped some of the royal kush heirloom bx as well and some oil spill


Can't wait to see that I have the same from Emerald Mountain since they opened their own site I snagged both the CherryPie x Zkittlez x BLR x Royal8 and Zkittlez x BLR x Royal 8 and TLDR then they gave me a free full pk of TLDR smdh the one I really don't even have much desire to run lol before they opened their site I was searching for their gear but everything was sold out with BLR in it so I snagged those as the only thing left from a site then they opened their personal site so I snagged the ones I been after lol but I did buy Peanut Butter Princess too so I can't wait to pop those they all are some super healthy big old sexy beans lol the way we lile to see them but I recently got Archives Rainbow Belts drop last weekend and the Dark Rainbow too since its just that true flavor flame. Im so beaned out lol I have never bought so many as this year but its my investment and I know will be worth it in the end as long as the majority end up keepers. I snagged a bunch of Tikimadman never have tried him before but heard great things and Umami seeds is badass I can attest to that he gave out a 3pk of Keylimeade Key Lime Pie x SunsetSherb I grew 1 and scored a sexy little lady that I was pleasantly surprised with the quality but I bought his Los Celos recently Forgot the lineage exactly but its Sunset Sherb x Zuchi x Froyo and something else lol and snagged the Cherry Lime Soda with the Cherry Flambe from RockyMountain High seeds Snowman420 CherryFlambe is redonkulous but not many know about that one or it would be sold out everywhere lol guys were fucked up about the Cherry Flambe but they didn't have enough seeds and they sold out super fast Umami got some originally and found a super badass pheno and made F2s with them then made these. If you don't know Flambe Your life up lol but ya good times lol


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 30, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Just ran a pack of Lime1bx and found 3 killer lime popsicle phenos. My favorite is the #9 super strong lime with heavy gas combo huge calyxes too. I bred a lime male to my #2 lime cut which is pure lime. There's probably 4-500 seeds I'm guessing on the plant. I also hit the lime male to my sour 91 cut from Top Dawg to make my own version of Black Lime Reserve


Let me get some lol


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 30, 2021)

Legit have to settle for cherry and royals 


sourchunks said:


> on a side note what's up with this rootbeer drop that Mean Gene keeps teasing us with?


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 30, 2021)

M


calyxhunter said:


> Any body else get the Royal with Cherries drop (Cherry lime pop X Royal Kush) ? Im hoping they come with Rootbeer freebies..lol


me too so bad


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 30, 2021)

Yea


calyxhunter said:


> Same here man i set a timer for it so I wouldn’t miss out. i kinda stumbled upon the drop from my Instagram feed I got that and a pack of roayl kush heirlooms bx


 I scored the royal and cherries an oil spill and spice cream


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 7, 2021)

13/13 CherryLimepop x Royale Kush popped. very excited to find a cherry lime dom pheno to use in some breeding projects. ill keep updates


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 10, 2021)

Lime #9 my keeper. Day 40 of flower. Hard to put into words how good she smells. So limey makes your mouth water but at the same time super gassy like kush


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 20, 2021)

Skycuddler Kush F3 #3 on sale at speakeasy for $150 if that trips anyones trigger


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 21, 2021)

Lime x Sunset Sherb. Showing the crazy ribbed leaves like the lime male.


----------



## sourchunks (May 12, 2021)

Lime x Sour 91. Looking like a winner so far


----------



## migenetics (May 13, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Sour 91. Looking like a winner so far
> View attachment 4899904


Where did you find these beans?


----------



## sourchunks (May 13, 2021)

migenetics said:


> Where did you find these beans?


its a cross i made. I used a male i found in Lime1 bx from Freeborn Selections and crossed it to my Sour 91 keeper i found in a Top Dawg pack


----------



## Railage (May 13, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> its a cross i made. I used a male i found in Lime1 bx from Freeborn Selections and crossed it to my Sour 91 keeper i found in a Top Dawg pack


Was that sour 91 sour or a chemmy funk?


----------



## LunarMOG (May 13, 2021)

nice


----------



## sourchunks (May 13, 2021)

Railage said:


> Was that sour 91 sour or a chemmy funk?


more chem funk but had sour terps as well


----------



## sourchunks (May 16, 2021)

Already popped 15 of these bad girls


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 16, 2021)

Probably have to wait a while to get these in action


----------



## Wayne55 (May 17, 2021)

Trying to follow Freeborn on ig so I can hear about drops but my request is pending. Anyone know how to break through that bubble?

Or any news on upcoming drops?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 17, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Trying to follow Freeborn on ig so I can hear about drops but my request is pending. Anyone know how to break through that bubble?
> 
> Or any news on upcoming drops?


Root Beer.....any day now. Allegedly. Super busy time of year and I would expect that explains the delay.

I don't remember seeing much in the way of drops on there though I'm no expert.


----------



## sourchunks (May 17, 2021)

I'm surprised this thread isn't more popular but i guess its because Gene doesn't release stuff all that often. When he does it sells out fast...im flipping into flower the Cherry Limpop x Royale Kush today....should be some heaters!!


----------



## sourchunks (May 17, 2021)

Lime x Sunset Sherb. Super limey terps


----------



## Wayne55 (May 18, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Root Beer.....any day now. Allegedly. Super busy time of year and I would expect that explains the delay.
> 
> I don't remember seeing much in the way of drops on there though I'm no expert.


Thanks for the reply and the heads up on the rootbeer drop.

Mene Gene and Freeborn selections is definitely on my watch list


----------



## Learning1234 (May 18, 2021)

Wish I could grow outdoors and try the Root Beer, but hopefully I can at least smoke it in the near future with it getting out on the market more. Crazy all of the hype was built up before anyone but a few friends of his had even smoked it. The hype train is crazy. Sounds like this one done right lives up to the hype though.


----------



## sourchunks (May 18, 2021)

did i miss something? who said rootbeer is gonna be released soon?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 18, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> did i miss something? who said rootbeer is gonna be released soon?


I have no idea when it will be released or if ever really. I made the comment above in jest due to the aforementioned hype, sorry that didn't come through. 

I think the only RB I have seen about was at a charity auction and that went for some big money.


----------



## sourchunks (May 18, 2021)

It'd be nice to at least see smell and taste it even if the seeds aren't released. Geeeeeezzzzzz


----------



## LunarMOG (May 18, 2021)

its just nl x nl x nl anyways


----------



## Wayne55 (May 19, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> did i miss something? who said rootbeer is gonna be released soon?


My seed purchasing habit would be stoked for a root beer drop.

Conversely, my seed purchasing habit would be stoked if a Freeborn selection drop was TBD.

Is the best way to hear about it from seed bank emails?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 19, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> its just nl x nl x nl anyways


nl x nl x nl x zaza


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 19, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> My seed purchasing habit would be stoked for a root beer drop.
> 
> Conversely, my seed purchasing habit would be stoked if a Freeborn selection drop was TBD.
> 
> Is the best way to hear about it from seed bank emails?


I would think so


----------



## sourchunks (May 24, 2021)

Lime x Sour 91 top pic
Lime x Sherb bottom pic


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 24, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Sour 91 top pic
> Lime x Sherb bottom pic
> View attachment 4908023
> View attachment 4908009


How long in flower? Super frosty but it looks it might be a better washer? Not that I’m A fair judge of those kinds of things especially from on photo. Killer rails regardless.


----------



## sourchunks (May 26, 2021)

Lime x Sunset Sherbert


----------



## LunarMOG (May 26, 2021)

ur an animal


----------



## Robjaco (May 27, 2021)

There was a Rootbeer drop, but it was a clone drop and it was GMO × Rootbeer, pricey, but well worth it imo.


----------



## calyxhunter (Jun 10, 2021)

4 different Royal W/Cherries Males popped five and got one female she is a good one also will put up pics soon , not disappointed at all i will gladly use limited edition males in an simulated open pollination. These smell amazing


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 10, 2021)

nice! i'm running a pack of the Royale with Cherries 9 females and 3 males..... my best ratio from a pack yet. I kept one male that has a very pungent candy stem rub and am gonna pollinate one branch of each of the females. They are a couple weeks into flower i will post pics soon.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 10, 2021)

Royale w Cherries


----------



## calyxhunter (Jun 10, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> nice! i'm running a pack of the Royale with Cherries 9 females and 3 males..... my best ratio from a pack yet. I kept one male that has a very pungent candy stem rub and am gonna pollinate one branch of each of the females. They are a couple weeks into flower i will post pics soon.


the ranges of smells in the males are like the candy smell- to straight lime rind sour that you can feel in your temples like smelling lime salt.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 9, 2021)

Lime x Wedding Cake is looking like a magical cross. Wedding cake frost and structure with sour lime terps. That's exactly what I was looking for.....still a ways to go I'll post pics when the chunk up


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 9, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Wedding Cake is looking like a magical cross. Wedding cake frost and structure with sour lime terps. That's exactly what I was looking for.....still a ways to go I'll post pics when the chunk up


i threw a lil limepop dust on a wc ... i wonder how similar or dissimilar they would come out... nice one bruv


----------



## Big_Chungus (Jul 13, 2021)

running a few cherry west bx outdoor and 3/4 have started flowering about a week ago. Extremely early, usually don't see flowers forming till end of July. should be a mid/late sept harvest. 


obviously going to be smaller plants, but should be noted for people trying to avoid late shitty harvest conditions, wanting an earlier crop, or breeding for quicker flowering.


----------



## calyxhunter (Jul 16, 2021)

Royale with Cherries (cherry lime pop x royal kush ) almost week 7 , The only female i got from 5 and she is a nice one. i hit her with all the males from the pack And everything else in the tent .. lol


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 23, 2021)

calyxhunter said:


> Royale with Cherries (cherry lime pop x royal kush ) almost week 7 , The only female i got from 5 and she is a nice one. i hit her with all the males from the pack And everything else in the tent .. lol


i had 9 females out of my pack had some decent phenos but pretty average terps and frost. i didn't keep any cuts. How you liking the terps on yours?


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 23, 2021)

Lime x Wedding Cake #7. I'm calling it 'Keefer Lime'. Very unique terps on this pheno....gas, cake, lime, and Berry hard to pinpoint


----------



## Robjaco (Jul 23, 2021)

Looks and sounds awesome


----------



## BongChoi (Jul 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Wedding Cake #7. I'm calling it 'Keefer Lime'. Very unique terps on this pheno....gas, cake, lime, and Berry hard to pinpoint
> View attachment 4949838


Looks cool. Reminds me of one of the TKNL5H x lime1bx girls that I F2'd but yours has a little longer flower


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 25, 2021)

Lime x Wedding Cake #3.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 26, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Wedding Cake #3.
> View attachment 4951195View attachment 4951196


killer cross where can i find beans


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 26, 2021)

Lime x Wedding Cake #4. All Lime gas on this one


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 26, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> killer cross where can i find beans


It's a cross I made bud. I'm going through the testing process now and if all goes well I'll hand some out


----------



## BongChoi (Aug 1, 2021)

TK x TKNL#5 Haze x Lime1bx open pollination - had 1 limey female and one buttery kush female. Still a noob at this so I should have just dusted a branch or two.


----------



## Running Water (Aug 2, 2021)

That's a lot of seeds ...


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 2, 2021)

Lime cake #4 looking more like wedding cake every day. I'd say about a week till chop


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 3, 2021)

Who else picked up the Pie Scream ?


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 3, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Who else picked up the Pie Scream ?


where is it available?


----------



## Budderton (Aug 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime cake #4 looking more like wedding cake every day. I'd say about a week till chop
> View attachment 4956984
> View attachment 4956983


Looks like a hash makers dream!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> where is it available?


Yes, Enquiring minds would like to know!


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 3, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Yes, Enquiring minds would like to know!


Follow him on ig he has odd drops here and there. Clones of root beer gmo were available not long ago.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 3, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Yes, Enquiring minds would like to know!


You missed the bus boss sold out in less then 5 minutes very limited exclusives drop on IG . Go follow @meangenefrommendocino and his boy 

*@smokedout_skunk is dropping his GFunk Rootbeer x I 95 cut but it's not cheap . *


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 3, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> You missed the bus boss sold out in less then 5 minutes very limited exclusives drop on IG . Go follow @meangenefrommendocino and his boy
> 
> *@smokedout_skunk is dropping his GFunk Rootbeer x I 95 cut but it's not cheap . *


i do follow his instagram and seen his couple posts showing the pie scream but never saw anything about a drop...


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> i do follow his instagram and seen his couple posts showing the pie scream but never saw anything about a drop...


same


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 4, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> i do follow his instagram and seen his couple posts showing the pie scream but never saw anything about a drop...


Skunktec is the one who did the actual drop of Pie Scream not Gene .


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 6, 2021)

Lime Cake #3. Sometimes there's a pheno that creeps up from looking average to being a possible keeper. This is a good example....I gave away the cut a little while ago and asked my buddy to give it back LoL. Not the first time and probably not the last


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 20, 2021)

Lime x Sunset Sherb. First clone run


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm already locked in for mine so here you go people don't say i never gave you nothing !  GMO x Rootbeerbc1)x Rootbeer bc2) . Last post before tomorrows limited drop. Follow @gmo_double_rootbeer @gmo_double_rootbeer Bred by @meangenefrommendocino . Go get some Saturday 4:20 pst sharp. See you there.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 20, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I'm already locked in for mine so here you go people don't say i never gave you nothing !  GMO x Rootbeerbc1)x Rootbeer bc2) . Last post before tomorrows limited drop. Follow @gmo_double_rootbeer @gmo_double_rootbeer Bred by @meangenefrommendocino . Go get some Saturday 4:20 pst sharp. See you there.


Seed drop or clone? Where do we get um?


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 21, 2021)

I popped 6 Ghost Og x Sky Jaro 100% germination


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 21, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Seed drop or clone? Where do we get um?


Seed drop boss and the IG link is in my post and it is today at 4:20 pm EST.


----------



## TugthePup (Aug 21, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Seed drop boss and the IG link is in my post and it is today at 4:20 pm EST.


Thanks Big Sco it would be pretty cool to get in on this.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 21, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Seed drop boss and the IG link is in my post and it is today at 4:20 pm EST.


Do you know if they only take cash or card?


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 21, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> I popped 6 Ghost Og x Sky Jaro 100% germination


theyre great og all day


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 21, 2021)

Lol $300 a pack? Ive never paid over $200 a pack and I'm not about to start. Respect to guys like Bodhi and thugpug keeping their prices reasonable.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 21, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lol $300 a pack? Ive never paid over $200 a pack and I'm not about to start. Respect to guys like Bodhi and thugpug keeping their prices reasonable.


this guy is cooking with Freeborn genetics, i just grabbed a bunch of these. Now im playing with Freeborn offspring for far less than $300
https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/391537-gsc-x-sky-cuddler-double-kush-f3


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm playing with lots of stuff from Gene already as well. His rootbeer hype is pretty funny got all these guys begging for it and nobody has ever seen, smelled, grown, or smoked it aside from a couple of Genes buddies. Im sure it's fire but I've never seen a strain get so hyped without anybody knowing what its like LoL.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 21, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lol $300 a pack? Ive never paid over $200 a pack and I'm not about to start. Respect to guys like Bodhi and thugpug keeping their prices reasonable.


Damn yeah $300 is way too pricy for me. I would rather get 3-4 packs of something else for the same price.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 21, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Damn yeah $300 is way too pricy for me. I would rather get 3-4 packs of something else for the same price.


Not to mention it's basically a mystery pack with not much testing.


----------



## boundybounderson (Aug 21, 2021)

Scroll through meangene's IG and there are plenty of photos of RB and other RB crosses. The gmo_double_rootbeer page has pics of tested plants both live and dried nugs. That's more than you can ask from plenty of breeders/chuckers.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSxOllYBvzK-uXbkTyqdogavtiVIt9x06of_H00/

Looks and sounds chronic to me.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 21, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Not to mention it's basically a mystery pack with not much testing.





boundybounderson said:


> Scroll through meangene's IG and there are plenty of photos of RB and other RB crosses. The gmo_double_rootbeer page has pics of tested plants both live and dried nugs. That's more than you can ask from plenty of breeders/chuckers.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


also said in comments that it was tested in several big grows.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 21, 2021)

Looks like they had no issues selling packs at 3 bills lol. Lots of people claimed multiple packs as many as 10. Good on em.....beans are worth what people will pay for them so. Let's just say there was 1000 packs available at 300.....$300,000!!!. Enough money to buy a house hahaha. Mean Gene could honestly retire of he ever decides to drop his root beer bx.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 21, 2021)

It's a crazy fkin industry right now especially with breeding. If you find the right pheno it can change your life. Look at rabid hippie and his cut of kush mints, capulator and the Mac 1, jungle boys and the wedding cake, Gene and his unreleased root beer lol. Very motivating to keep Poppin beans....


----------



## green punk (Aug 22, 2021)

They were gone in 30 seconds. I bid, hit refresh and there were already 98 responses.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hope those who wanted them got them they where gone fast which i knew would be the case .


----------



## Oregon Grower (Aug 22, 2021)

Got mine think they limited it to 1 though which is cool they were limited like 200 packs maybe


----------



## Oregon Grower (Aug 22, 2021)

300 for the pack isn’t bad it’s 3 quarters root beer and I’d pay 300 for a zip of root beer rn. Luckily I got the pack I’ll do some breeding and have root beer bud forever not bad for 300


----------



## Gsquared541 (Aug 22, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> His rootbeer hype is pretty funny got all these guys begging for it and nobody has ever seen, smelled, grown, or smoked it aside from a couple of Genes buddies. Im sure it's fire but I've never seen a strain get so hyped without anybody knowing what its like LoL.


FWIW, I’ve smoked two phenos of it and the Cherry Lime F4 x RB Bx2. The aroma, flavor, and high are top notch. Effects are heady and cerebral, kinda scatterbrained. It’s great stuff and the terp is definitely unique. I agree the hype is pretty funny considering it’s still super rare at this point. Internet madness I guess.


----------



## boundybounderson (Aug 30, 2021)

Anyone seen/heard anything about the Mean Mug packs going out?


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Aug 30, 2021)

A couple shots of some Cherry West backcross really starting to stack nicely. These are starting to stink up the neighborhood lol. Should be a pretty nice September I’m hoping


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 30, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Anyone seen/heard anything about the Mean Mug packs going out?


They haven’t gone out yet. He is good with communication, so if they went, we would know. pretty Sure he sends everyone’s out at once, so probably waiting for some payments to come through. I’m sure the fires have things fucked up over there with mail service.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 30, 2021)

Here’s a pick of my Sky cuddler kush F3 on day 43 Flower. I was given this cut From a friend so first time running her. Definitely liking what I’m seeing so far. Getting more of a lemon/fruit nose at the moment, but I’m sure that OG funk will develop closer to harvest.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 2, 2021)

Be on the lookout. These hit the east coast today to two different addresses. 16 seeds in the one I opened.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Sep 2, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Be on the lookout. These hit the east coast today to two different addresses. 16 seeds in the one I opened.View attachment 4978019


Nice man. Funds were a little too tight for me to grab this drop. I'm digging the Keyser Söze reference.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 2, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Be on the lookout. These hit the east coast today to two different addresses. 16 seeds in the one I opened.View attachment 4978019


NIIIIIIICE!


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 2, 2021)

man.... thats a collectors edition pack if i ever saw one


----------



## ApacheBone (Sep 2, 2021)

I’ve been trying to follow his IG for a few weeks. Still waiting on acceptance.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 3, 2021)

Save your pennies people lets just say a must have coming real real soon .

But hey what do i know !


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Sep 3, 2021)

tell us more


BigSco508 said:


> Save your pennies people lets just say a must have coming real real soon .
> 
> But hey what do i know !


more info please


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 3, 2021)

Couple more shots of the Sky cuddler on day 47. Think I’m gonna take her closer to 63 days.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 3, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Save your pennies people lets just say a must have coming real real soon .
> 
> But hey what do i know !


On skunktek’s IG?


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 3, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Be on the lookout. These hit the east coast today to two different addresses. 16 seeds in the one I opened.View attachment 4978019


I don’t want to jinx it. But I’m hopeful getting the GMOx root beer cut from Skunktek next week. I guy i follow on Instagram got the cut from skunktek a couple weeks back. Gonna trade him some hash for the cut. Fingers crossed.


----------



## boundybounderson (Sep 3, 2021)

Mean Bickett #2 – Regenerative Seed Co



GMO Double Rootbeer (aka Mean Mug) cross.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 3, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> tell us more
> 
> more info please


I would if i could boss but don't want to get yelled at by the little bird


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 3, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> On skunktek’s IG?


No a little bird told me it was coming soon . Not posted .


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 3, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> No a little bird told me it was coming soon . Not posted .


can you give any details? where are we gonna see the drop?


----------



## Robjaco (Sep 4, 2021)

GMO x Rootbeer girl 15-20 days in flower, will have clones once I get back from Europe in about a week.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 4, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> GMO x Rootbeer girl 15-20 days in flower, will have clones once I get back from Europe in about a week.


Any smells? Mine is almost two weeks in pots flip


----------



## Robjaco (Sep 4, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Any smells? Mine is almost two weeks in pots flip


Not sure yet, my buddy is taking care of her while I'm gone, thankfully I'll be back in Cali Saturday night.


----------



## Big_Chungus (Sep 8, 2021)

Veedubdav3 said:


> View attachment 4976028View attachment 4976031View attachment 4976033
> 
> A couple shots of some Cherry West backcross really starting to stack nicely. These are starting to stink up the neighborhood lol. Should be a pretty nice September I’m hoping



I had 2 dwarf/squat duck footed leaf cherry west bx that flowerd really early, but both were really susceptible to bud rot, def keep your eye on em. looks like you don't have that mutation though.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2021)

Anyone else grab a pack of Ghost OG x Sky Jaro?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 8, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Anyone else grab a pack of Ghost OG x Sky Jaro?


I picked one up a year or so ago, it's currently in cold storage.


----------



## BongChoi (Sep 8, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Anyone else grab a pack of Ghost OG x Sky Jaro?


Yeah. Planning on hitting it to lime pop kush x sky jaro after this outdoor season.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Yeah. Planning on hitting it to lime pop kush x sky jaro after this outdoor season.


That should be an awesome cross


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 8, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Anyone else grab a pack of Ghost OG x Sky Jaro?



have a cut ive grown out a few times, multiple keepers per pack if youre lookin for funky og variations, one girl i found was frosted with super gooey trichs... i like the skyjaro f3 even better than the ghost og or limepop skyjaro crosses for uniqueness and happy daytime smoke, but as far as gassy knockout gear the ghost og x skyjaro is primo. The ghost og x sky jaro was so good just from the couple females i ran that i grabbed another oh shit pack when i saw them on sale.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 8, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> can you give any details? where are we gonna see the drop?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 11, 2021)

The clam was loaded


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 11, 2021)

Mine was the same and I got 100% germination too


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Big_Chungus said:


> I had 2 dwarf/squat duck footed leaf cherry west bx that flowerd really early, but both were really susceptible to bud rot, def keep your eye on em. looks like you don't have that mutation though.


Yeah I have 1 of those runty dwarf type pheno’s that’s almost done flowering indoors right now. The smell on it is super nice but it doesn’t seem like it be worth keeping around though. The way it grows it kind of reminds me of the mutant ogkb peanut butter breath pheno I had. It was awesome smoke but it was super slow growing and a terrible yielder. Hopefully the more normal ones I have outside are more resilient and can finish up nicely in the next few weeks.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Sep 12, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> have a cut ive grown out a few times, multiple keepers per pack if youre lookin for funky og variations, one girl i found was frosted with super gooey trichs... i like the skyjaro f3 even better than the ghost og or limepop skyjaro crosses for uniqueness and happy daytime smoke, but as far as gassy knockout gear the ghost og x skyjaro is primo. The ghost og x sky jaro was so good just from the couple females i ran that i grabbed another oh shit pack when i saw them on sale.


Thanks for the info. I have been looking at my seed stash for something gassy on the next round. I've also been interested in getting my hands on some Mean Gene gear. Seems like I've made my choice!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Sep 12, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> The clam was loaded
> View attachment 4984987View attachment 4984988


Nice haul. Where did you order from?


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Sep 12, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Anyone else grab a pack of Ghost OG x Sky Jaro?


I can take a hint...


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> Nice haul. Where did you order from?


Speakeasy. Fast and well packaged


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Sep 12, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Speakeasy. Fast and well packaged


Cool I was hoping to hear that since I ordered a pack without knowing much info about Speakeasy.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 17, 2021)

Sky Cuddler Kush F3 Day 62F. Coming down tomorrow night.


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Sep 20, 2021)

Cherry West Backcross filling out nicely, these look like they should be finishing up real soon


----------



## Jcue81 (Sep 30, 2021)

got a free pack of Spice Cream seeds with my order of Royal X from Emerald Mountain. Psyched to get what looks like a Freeborn/ Emerald Mountain collaboration. Has anyone run these out? 

info on Northcoast Novelties for this strain is-
“Lineage: (Forum Girl Scout Cookies x [(Zkittlez x Royal Kush 7) x Royal Kush 8]
Flowering Time: 8-8.5 Weeks Indoor / October 10th Finish Outdoor
Yield: High
Nose: Strawberry and Vanilla Ice Cream with Gingerbread and a splash of Two Cycle Engine Oil “


----------



## Robjaco (Sep 30, 2021)

GMO X Rootbeer close to being chopped overall very happy some minor and late PM issues but not bad at all, I'm hoping 7-10 more days


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 30, 2021)

Did she start fattening up later in flower? I’m just over 5 weeks from flip and I’m hoping she bulks up soon


----------



## Robjaco (Sep 30, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Did she start fattening up later in flower? I’m just over 5 weeks from flip and I’m hoping she bulks up soon


Yeah pretty much after week 5 you'll see her filling up fast.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 6, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> GMO X Rootbeer close to being chopped overall very happy some minor and late PM issues but not bad at all, I'm hoping 7-10 more days


Those clones are going for 500 sprockets. Did you buy seeds and if I may be so rude, what did you pay?


----------



## Robjaco (Nov 6, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Those clones are going for 500 sprockets. Did you buy seeds and if I may be so rude, what did you pay?


Hey Rufus, no I only got the clone, but I have Rootbeer Bc2 pollen, and grabbed packs of Mean Mug which were 300 a piece, and GMO Double Rootbeer which is a cross of Bicket OG = Cherry Pie X GMO and GMO Rootbeer which was 200 a pack and was produced by Dutch Blooms with Mean Geans blessing.


----------



## Robjaco (Nov 6, 2021)

I'll post some outdoor organic flower I did too, stuff is ridiculously potent, and pretty much a day ender, if you come across it smoke it at night, you'll thank me later.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 6, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> Hey Rufus, no I only got the clone, but I have Rootbeer Bc2 pollen, and grabbed packs of Mean Mug which were 300 a piece, and GMO Double Rootbeer which is a cross of Bicket OG = Cherry Pie X GMO and GMO Rootbeer which was 200 a pack and was produced by Dutch Blooms with Mean Geans blessing.


I would have liked to gotten in on those beans, I don't have the space to make the cut game make sense economically.


----------



## Robjaco (Nov 6, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I would have liked to gotten in on those beans, I don't have the space to make the cut game make sense economically.


Bro they flew, I was in Europe at the time, but set my alarm like at 3am to swoop on those.


----------



## green punk (Nov 9, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> No a little bird told me it was coming soon . Not posted .


Did that little bird ever come through?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 10, 2021)

Im late to the party for all meangene gear and very interested in his Gelato 33 X Cherry Limeade work. Dope gods bless me with a sign on how to acquire.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 11, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Im late to the party for all meangene gear and very interested in his Gelato 33 X Cherry Limeade work. Dope gods bless me with a sign on how to acquire.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 11, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Im late to the party for all meangene gear and very interested in his Gelato 33 X Cherry Limeade work. Dope gods bless me with a sign on how to acquire.


Hope you have a quick trigger


----------



## Robjaco (Nov 11, 2021)

250 a pop for that G33 cross.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 11, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> View attachment 5026788


Thanks brotha!


----------



## Robjaco (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm making this a mom and possibly pollinating it with Rootbeer BC2 pollen, hopefully I can I aquire it.


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 7, 2021)

87 Limepop, very chemical Limepop terps.


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 7, 2021)

87 Limepop outside


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 7, 2021)

I made 3 different versions of f2s but only a few dozen of each. Here's an insanely lime rind pheno of Black Lime Reserve F4 seeded with S1s I'm currently testing.


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 7, 2021)

Same BLR F4 not seeded. This is my favorite lime pheno from gene and I've ran loads of lime. (limepop kush, lpk x skyjaro, 4 versions of 87 limepop, and 2 versions of black lime reserve as examples).

Gene is awesome, much love to him.


----------



## Robjaco (Dec 7, 2021)

canibus447 said:


> Same BLR F4 not seeded. This is my favorite lime pheno from gene and I've ran loads of lime. (limepop kush, lpk x skyjaro, 4 versions of 87 limepop, and 2 versions of black lime reserve as examples).
> 
> Gene is awesome, much love to him.
> 
> ...


Just got some limevine beans that I'm going to play with soon.


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 7, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> Just got some limevine beans that I'm going to play with soon.


I heard they're awesome and unique! 

I'm also holding on to a pack of those but haven't had a chance to run them. Keep us posted, cheers.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 9, 2021)

https://alpineseedgroup.com has a drop


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 9, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> https://alpineseedgroup.com has a drop


Thank you for the heads up! I just scooped up Cherry Lime Bubba for 100! Goof looking out, I thought I would never get a chance at some G33 X Cherry Limeade work!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 9, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> https://alpineseedgroup.com has a drop


Thank you, can I ask how you heard about that site? The site is very professional and at this time they only sell Freeborn.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 10, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Thank you, can I ask how you heard about that site? The site is very professional and at this time they only sell Freeborn.


meangenes IG, I had never heard of the seed bank either before yesterday. I limited myself to the dubble limes as I have spent too much money on other seeds this month.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 13, 2021)

I couldn’t help myself 

That “handling” charge is some bs though lol


----------



## Robjaco (Dec 13, 2021)

I just picked up Mean Gene's Breeder Box, which includes 4 strains.


----------



## TugthePup (Dec 13, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I couldn’t help myself
> View attachment 5045742
> That “handling” charge is some bs though lol


Id be completely down for a handeling fee if it went to proper storage of the genetics.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 13, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Id be completely down for a handeling fee if it went to proper storage of the genetics.


I would to, but more than likely the handling consists of grabbing the packs and placing them in an envelope lol


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 13, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> I just picked up Mean Gene's Breeder Box, which includes 4 strains.


That's too dope where you score that at?

Pure fire for sure!


----------



## Robjaco (Dec 13, 2021)

canibus447 said:


> That's too dope where you score that at?
> 
> Pure fire for sure!


He recently did a collab with Gene, it wasn't cheap, bur these are unique and standouts, I'll post a pick of his IG, super cool cat, just tell him Robjaco180 sent you.


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 13, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> He recently did a collab with Gene, it wasn't cheap, bur these are unique and standouts, I'll post a pick of his IG, super cool cat, just tell him Robjaco180 sent you.


That's awesome, lineage on some of those look beyond proper!


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 14, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> I just picked up Mean Gene's Breeder Box, which includes 4 strains.


Good work that is exclusive comes with a hefty price tag most of the time especially if it is limited in numbers . How many boxes did he release ?


----------



## Robjaco (Dec 17, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Good work that is exclusive comes with a hefty price tag most of the time especially if it is limited in numbers . How many boxes did he release ?


Not tripping about the cost, thankfully my education provides a good salary, so for me it's not that much cash, this is my hobby so I have no need to generate revenue off of this medicinal plant fortunately.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 17, 2021)

Anyone order from Alpine have their order ship?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 17, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Anyone order from Alpine have their order ship?


Nope. I wish they’d ship before posting bs on IG lol. Granted, I do appreciate the info coming from Gene


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 17, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Nope. I wish they’d ship before posting bs on IG lol. Granted, I do appreciate the info coming from Gene


Hilarious, they do be posting heavy on IG . Thanks for replying .


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 18, 2021)

They aren't setting any land speed records.

Spending all ones resources on websites and social media instead of getting orders out = Big hat, no cattle.


----------



## Robjaco (Dec 18, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> They aren't setting any land speed records.
> 
> Spending all ones resources on websites and social media instead of getting orders out = Big hat, no cattle.


----------



## green punk (Dec 20, 2021)

What's the make up of Expiration Date?

Og Raskal made a strain named White Strawberry 12 13 years ago. 

Did Mean Gene name these?
Seems like he usually tries to avoid the name confusion.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 21, 2021)

green punk said:


> What's the make up of Expiration Date?
> 
> Og Raskal made a strain named White Strawberry 12 13 years ago.
> 
> ...


Bring it to his attention he dosn't do it on purpose .


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 22, 2021)

I guess maybe the folks at Alpine are busy finishing up their Xmas shopping.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 22, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I guess maybe the folks at Alpine are busy finishing up their Xmas shopping.


Mine came I today. I paid via e-check


----------



## Robjaco (Dec 22, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Mine came I today. I paid via e-check
> View attachment 5051821


Did you get the freebie?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 22, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> Did you get the freebie?


Nope


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 22, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Mine came I today. I paid via e-check
> View attachment 5051821


Right on, that's encouraging I'm looking forward to checking the mail.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 22, 2021)

Just received an email from Alpine

"We are trying to get your order out before Christmas – its right on the edge. Thank You!"


----------



## Robjaco (Dec 22, 2021)

Either or, it will probably be the last time I use Alpine, Skuntek just dropped GMO ROOTBEER X HEADBAND fems so, I'm not tripping.


----------



## green punk (Dec 23, 2021)

@Robjaco What cross makes up Expiration Date? Are they regs?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 23, 2021)

green punk said:


> @Robjaco What cross makes up Expiration Date? Are they regs?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 24, 2021)

Robjaco said:


> Either or, it will probably be the last time I use Alpine, Skuntek just dropped GMO ROOTBEER X HEADBAND fems so, I'm not tripping.


Pray tell what's the $$ on those?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 29, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> View attachment 5055174


The freebies! nice!


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 8, 2022)

Here’s a few shots of my GMOx Rootbeer clone on day 58. i could definitely do better wither her( she was a little bit stresses for a bit ) but she turned out alright. Gonna give her another week probably.


----------



## Robjaco (Jan 8, 2022)

johny sunset said:


> Here’s a few shots of my GMOx Rootbeer clone on day 58. i could definitely do better wither her( she was a little bit stresses for a bit ) but she turned out alright. Gonna give her another week probably.
> View attachment 5062717
> View attachment 5062718
> View attachment 5062719
> View attachment 5062723


Awesome job, but I agree, she needs to be completely dialed in to get huge, but the quality is there in the end result no matter what.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 8, 2022)

johny sunset said:


> Here’s a few shots of my GMOx Rootbeer clone on day 58. i could definitely do better wither her( she was a little bit stresses for a bit ) but she turned out alright. Gonna give her another week probably.
> View attachment 5062717
> View attachment 5062718
> View attachment 5062719
> View attachment 5062723


Smell like root beer?


----------



## Robjaco (Jan 8, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Smell like root beer?


I get a mix bouquet, deep anise like aromas flanked by that classic OG but more subtle, the dried flower taste even done outdoors is outstanding and the amount of trichomes produced is ridiculous.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 8, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Smell like root beer?


Not really, more on the gmo side of things. I’ve got uva bars on her too. hopefully I can coax some rootbeer terps out of her over the next week.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 8, 2022)

johny sunset said:


> Here’s a few shots of my GMOx Rootbeer clone on day 58. i could definitely do better wither her( she was a little bit stresses for a bit ) but she turned out alright. Gonna give her another week probably.
> View attachment 5062717
> View attachment 5062718
> View attachment 5062719
> View attachment 5062723


Looks similar to my first grow with her. I should’ve given her more food and planned for 75 days. The smoke is still great but I can always improve


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 20, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> i bred my selected Lime1 male to my #2 Lime and the sour 91 for the first round. I have a clone of the male and am gonna hit the #9 Lime, Lemon Dog, and my Sundae Driver keeper next run. This is the first time i've ever cloned a male because he reeks like Lime pops and has incredible strong thick branches.


So did you get to making that Lime #9 Bx so to say still very interested in your results or ideas with the beans.


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 2, 2022)

If you're running Mean Mug definitely check your lowers for ball sacks. I saw a Mean Gene post referencing people finding sacks and sure enough, had to do a bit of picking myself last night. No pollen or anything, just some pre-flower looking balls.


----------



## azgrowsIL (Feb 3, 2022)

Purple Unicorn x (Gelato 33 x Cherry Limeade) @F51, 2 of the phenos I have going. Out of the 8 beans, 6 were females, pollen was collected from the 2 males.


----------



## Robjaco (Feb 3, 2022)

azgrowsIL said:


> Purple Unicorn x (Gelato 33 x Cherry Limeade) @F51, 2 of the phenos I have going. Out of the 8 beans, 6 were females, pollen was collected from the 2 males.
> View attachment 5079632
> View attachment 5079633


Praytell if you'll release any beans


----------



## azgrowsIL (Feb 3, 2022)

Robjaco said:


> Praytell if you'll release any beans


I don't think the pollen took on the females, I couldn't get to it until F30 so we'll see on harvest day. I did put some of that pollen on a Dragon Stash F3 I just harvested as a first attempt at chucking/breeding (so not gonna release them).


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 4, 2022)

azgrowsIL said:


> Purple Unicorn x (Gelato 33 x Cherry Limeade) @F51, 2 of the phenos I have going. Out of the 8 beans, 6 were females, pollen was collected from the 2 males.
> View attachment 5079632
> View attachment 5079633


Thats the Bodhi collab?


----------



## azgrowsIL (Feb 4, 2022)

Yessir!


----------



## dabbledo (Feb 21, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Good work that is exclusive comes with a hefty price tag most of the time especially if it is limited in numbers . How many boxes did he release ?


that’s Solventless Viking work, try to get genes terps to wash. Was 400 for the box. Still available. Hit his DM


----------



## dabbledo (Feb 24, 2022)

Panaelous said:


> Mine was so tasty also View attachment 4727115View attachment 4727116View attachment 4727117View attachment 4727118View attachment 4727119View attachment 4727120View attachment 4727121
> 
> Cherrywest bx3
> Unbelievable smell and flavor straight gas skunk and lime alike skittles or starburst and so terps all oil when you press her she’s unstable for like a week straight sauce so only press large amounts into jars and puffco or smoke very low temp I find even low temp I lose that flavor she best enjoyed in a joint in my opinion she leaves you smelling like weed inside your mouth nose and clothes lol bugs weren’t terrible an dif you keep up on thinning as she gets thick that will help prevent bugs and make air flow better preventing Botrytis which she wasn’t to bad to until late late and no pm
> ...


Cherrywestbx3?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 24, 2022)

azgrowsIL said:


> Yessir!


Right on, keep us posted please. I have a couple of packs of those 

I'm nobodies expert but to my untrained eye I think you have seeds growing.


----------



## dabbledo (Feb 24, 2022)

@elalephseedcov2 for new freeborn drop


----------



## azgrowsIL (Feb 27, 2022)

@Rufus T. Firefly I ended up harvesting them at F67 and have been drying for a week now. The following pics were taken at F64.
Full transparency, 2 of the phenos got light burned and about the 2 plants per pot, I didn't expect to veg them more than 5 week but ended up having to veg an extra 3 weeks to get them healthy before flip. anyway, here are the pics:


----------



## dabbledo (Feb 27, 2022)

azgrowsIL said:


> @Rufus T. Firefly I ended up harvesting them at F67 and have been drying for a week now. The following pics were taken at F64.
> Full transparency, 2 of the phenos got light burned and about the 2 plants per pot, I didn't expect to veg them more than 5 week but ended up having to veg an extra 3 weeks to get them healthy before flip. anyway, here are the pics:
> View attachment 5093402View attachment 5093403View attachment 5093404View attachment 5093405View attachment 5093406View attachment 5093407


What’s the nose like on these?


----------



## azgrowsIL (Feb 27, 2022)

dabbledo said:


> What’s the nose like on these?


#3 is gassy lime with a bit of sweetness
#8 is cherry lime but more on the gassy lime side
#1 gassy cherry lime with a sweetness in the back, much sharper than #8 and #5
#4 is sweet lime, but with a sourness/funk to it (kinda like smelly feet)
#6 for some reason reminds me a lot of Skywalker but with lime backnotes
#5 cherry lime on the gassy side, less sweet than #8 and 1


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 28, 2022)

azgrowsIL said:


> @Rufus T. Firefly I ended up harvesting them at F67 and have been drying for a week now. The following pics were taken at F64.
> Full transparency, 2 of the phenos got light burned and about the 2 plants per pot, I didn't expect to veg them more than 5 week but ended up having to veg an extra 3 weeks to get them healthy before flip. anyway, here are the pics:
> View attachment 5093402View attachment 5093403View attachment 5093404View attachment 5093405View attachment 5093406View attachment 5093407


Right on, thanks!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2022)

johny sunset said:


> Here’s a few shots of my GMOx Rootbeer clone on day 58. i could definitely do better wither her( she was a little bit stresses for a bit ) but she turned out alright. Gonna give her another week probably.
> View attachment 5062717
> View attachment 5062718
> View attachment 5062719
> View attachment 5062723


I see he selling this cut for $500?! So dumb, you can get a cut of GMO for 1/10 that these days and I doubt a gmo cross is going to throw down against actual gmo. Even if it does, that’s ridiculous


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 9, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I see he selling this cut for $500?! So dumb, you can get a cut of GMO for 1/10 that these days and I doubt a gmo cross is going to throw down against actual gmo. Even if it does, that’s ridiculous


It’s all about the rootbeer


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> It’s all about the rootbeer


It’s not even the cut of root beer reversed onto gmo tho, it’s some bx. And from what I’ve seen on this thread the 500 cut leans gmo, lol


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 9, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I see he selling this cut for $500?! So dumb, you can get a cut of GMO for 1/10 that these days and I doubt a gmo cross is going to throw down against actual gmo. Even if it does, that’s ridiculous


No one has smoked his rootbeer cut but everyone wants it and the crosses


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 9, 2022)

If ya dont like it, dont buy it.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 10, 2022)

I reversed my cut (beans still cooking) to try and pull a true Rootbeer pheno from the S1’s


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 10, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I see he selling this cut for $500?! So dumb, you can get a cut of GMO for 1/10 that these days and I doubt a gmo cross is going to throw down against actual gmo. Even if it does, that’s ridiculous


$500 is definitely expensive, but if you consider the cost of buying Quality genetics and then the time and effort it takes to hunt and hopefully find a keeper it’s not that bad imo…… I’m my case I just traded buddy I got her from some hash rosin. He even threw in Hollywood pure Kush and Hardball x gdp ( both are pretty fantastic in there own right) I’ve never actually tried gmo, but the gmo X rootbeer has quickly become one of my favourite varieties. She’s pretty awesome smoke…..and that smell


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 10, 2022)

johny sunset said:


> $500 is definitely expensive, but if you consider the cost of buying Quality genetics and then the time and effort it takes to hunt and hopefully find a keeper it’s not that bad imo…… I’m my case I just traded buddy I got her from some hash rosin. He even threw in Hollywood pure Kush and Hardball x gdp ( both are pretty fantastic in there own right) I’ve never actually tried gmo, but the gmo X rootbeer has quickly become one of my favourite varieties. She’s pretty awesome smoke…..and that smell


HPK is one of my favorites. Nice score!


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 11, 2022)

FYI, Pink Box has the GMO Rootbeer for $150. He has been confirmed to pass hlpvd infected cuts but he just started doing testing with tumi....so do what you want with that info.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 8, 2022)

Dubble Lime


----------



## jtronic (Apr 9, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Dubble Lime
> View attachment 5115337View attachment 5115338


Are those bio degradable bags?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 9, 2022)

jtronic said:


> Are those bio degradable bags?


Yep. I really like them. Makes for easy transplanting and they come in bigger sizes, which I use for clones


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 13, 2022)

Get you some


----------



## mandocat (May 12, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> Mean Bickett #2 – Regenerative Seed Co
> 
> 
> 
> GMO Double Rootbeer (aka Mean Mug) cross.


Did you ever run this?


----------



## johny sunset (May 14, 2022)

2nd run of GMO x Rootbeer 49F. she’s is coming along much better then my first run, but still not where I know she can be….I don’t think she likes having wet feet in my living soil set up with Blumats.


----------



## idlewilder (May 14, 2022)

GMO Rootbeer closing in on ten weeks


----------



## idlewilder (May 14, 2022)

Dubble Limes 
A male I’m digging

I went 2/6 females


----------



## idlewilder (May 14, 2022)

johny sunset said:


> 2nd run of GMO x Rootbeer 49F. she’s is coming along much better then my first run, but still not where I know she can be….I don’t think she likes having wet feet in my living soil set up with Blumats.
> View attachment 5133254
> View attachment 5133255


Looks good! How long are you taking her?


----------



## johny sunset (May 14, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Looks good! How long are you taking her?


Ditto! Probably 65-70 I would think


----------



## canibus447 (May 26, 2022)

*Juicy Gummy x Royal Kush*

Super pungent strawberry daquiri terps.


----------



## canibus447 (May 26, 2022)

*Rootbeer Freeze: Coca Cola x Rootbeer BC2*

Good terps for sure


----------



## canibus447 (May 26, 2022)

*Cherry West BC4*
I preferred these over the ones release in 2019 as BC1. Serious funk and stank in these.


----------



## idlewilder (May 27, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> *Rootbeer Freeze: Coca Cola x Rootbeer BC2*
> 
> Good terps for sure
> 
> ...


All look killer. What’s the lineage on Coca Cola?


----------



## mandocat (May 27, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> *Juicy Gummy x Royal Kush*
> 
> Super pungent strawberry daquiri terps.
> View attachment 5139831


Looks killer! Don't know why more people aren't using Royal Kush in crosses.


----------



## canibus447 (May 27, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> All look killer. What’s the lineage on Coca Cola?


 Coca Cola is Rootbeer BC2 x Rootbeer BC2.


----------



## canibus447 (May 27, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Looks killer! Don't know why more people aren't using Royal Kush in crosses.


Thanks man, this seed set is my favorite seeds set I've personally grown from Freeborn. It's virtually perfect in every way (potency yet to be determined). The Juicy Gummie is a Cherry Limepop F1 outlier that meangene found many moons ago in case you were curious. Here's another pic for ya


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 3, 2022)

i guess Gene has a big drop coming up at speakeasy seeds. Anyone know what strains he's dropping?


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 3, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> i guess Gene has a big drop coming up at speakeasy seeds. Anyone know what strains he's dropping?


Speakeasy has them listed. Looks like some cookies crosses among other things.. Grape lime skunk bx is on my radar. His Ghost OG x Sky Jaro is still one of the stinkiest flowers I've grown out. Great smoke too.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 3, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> i guess Gene has a big drop coming up at speakeasy seeds. Anyone know what strains he's dropping?


The White x (Gelato33 x Cherry Limeade)

Ice Cream Cake x (Gelato33 x Cherry Limeade)

Berner's Gelato x (Gelato33 x Cherry Limeade)

Yesca x Lime F5 | Indoor Friendly

Grape Lime Skunk Backcross | Indoor Friendly


----------



## howchill (Jun 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> The White x (Gelato33 x Cherry Limeade)
> 
> Ice Cream Cake x (Gelato33 x Cherry Limeade)
> 
> ...


Only place to get them is where?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 4, 2022)

howchill said:


> Only place to get them is where?


alpine seed group and regenerative seeds has them for sale already. Not a fan of speakeasy.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 4, 2022)

El eleph on IG has them and others


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 6, 2022)

Yesca OG x Pina (THC Pina, not previously released CBD PINA)


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 7, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Yesca OG x Pina (THC Pina, not previously released CBD PINA)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145474


Is this a new release? What’s the story on the Yesca OG?


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 7, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Is this a new release? What’s the story on the Yesca OG?


Hasn't been released but he is releasing Yesca x Black Lime F5. 

I don't know much about Yesca OG other than it's one of his favorite OGs and from what I can see she can yield heavy. I'm running a few different Yesca OG hybrids at the moment. Cheers,


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 7, 2022)

Animal West F4


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 7, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Is this a new release? What’s the story on the Yesca OG?




ill pass. a lot of vague OG crosses out there for cheaper


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 7, 2022)

Lime 1 x Jaro day 32 ish @Rufus T. Firefly



smells really perfumey in a pot pouri/piney way, one had chocolate in it, i have 6 females
they are... soooooooooo fucking pretty


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 8, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> Lime 1 x Jaro day 32 ish @Rufus T. Firefly
> View attachment 5145863
> View attachment 5145864View attachment 5145865
> 
> ...


That Lime 1 can throw some really chemical phenos, should be pretty wild at harvest.


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 8, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5145828
> 
> ill pass. a lot of vague OG crosses out there for cheaper


Having grown ghost og, skvogk, HAOG, Triangle Kush, Master Kush, etc I can definitely say that what the yesca passes on in breeding is different than those. I mean I have some yesca hybrid that reek like pure OG but yield about 3x than any of those. Just my 2 cents


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 8, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> That Lime 1 can throw some really chemical phenos, should be pretty wild at harvest.


like... chemical lime/lemon cleaner?


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 8, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> like... chemical lime/lemon cleaner?


Chemical lime cleaner and some really chemical smell (not chemdog) but not lime. I haven't seen lemon in Lime 1 hybrids.


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 8, 2022)

Animal Passion

He hasn't released the lineage but it absolutely reeks like meat. Pungent turkey meat terps. Never smelled anything like it.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 9, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Animal Passion
> 
> He hasn't released the lineage but it absolutely reeks like meat. Pungent turkey meat terps. Never smelled anything like it.


Turkey meat. That is a new one...


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 9, 2022)

Dubble Limes


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 9, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Dubble Limes
> View attachment 5146690View attachment 5146691View attachment 5146692View attachment 5146693View attachment 5146694


Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 10, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> Lime 1 x Jaro day 32 ish @Rufus T. Firefly
> View attachment 5145863
> View attachment 5145864View attachment 5145865
> 
> ...


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 10, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Dubble Limes
> View attachment 5146690View attachment 5146691View attachment 5146692View attachment 5146693View attachment 5146694
> [/QUOTE
> Hows the nose? Limey?


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 10, 2022)

Yeah, lime and sour


----------



## peanut_cop (Jun 15, 2022)

azgrowsIL said:


> Purple Unicorn x (Gelato 33 x Cherry Limeade) @F51, 2 of the phenos I have going. Out of the 8 beans, 6 were females, pollen was collected from the 2 males.
> View attachment 5079632
> View attachment 5079633


What aromas are you getting from yours? The only one I've seen smelled like an elegant pastrami/ a rich dark cologne that strangely worked


----------



## peanut_cop (Jun 15, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> El eleph on IG has them and others


Looks like they have a sale on gene's outdoor crosses now


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 15, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Speakeasy has them listed. Looks like some cookies crosses among other things.. Grape lime skunk bx is on my radar. His Ghost OG x Sky Jaro is still one of the stinkiest flowers I've grown out. Great smoke too.


Nice to hear about the Ghost OG x Sky Jaro. I have 2 ladies just starting to flower!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 15, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> alpine seed group and regenerative seeds has them for sale already. Not a fan of speakeasy.


Any particular reason you don't like speakeasy?


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 18, 2022)

Im currently pheno hunting Lime F2's I made with the Limebx1 pack I popped last year and Lime x Pog (pog is very similar to an OG). I found a very limey male and female in that pack so I figured I'd make a ton of lime seed. All of the seedlings have the same stem rubs as the male I used straight Lime Gas. Pics coming


----------



## bodhipop (Jun 18, 2022)

Anyone lock down some Limeheads? Lime 1/Headband from Gene and Skunktek. The pics are epic.
$160 after shipping for 8 fems. Cash only..


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 18, 2022)

lime 1 x jaro


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 18, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Anyone lock down some Limeheads? Lime 1/Headband from Gene and Skunktek. The pics are epic.
> $160 after shipping for 8 fems. Cash only..


Where can we buy em?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 19, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Where can we buy em?


Skuntek's IG or was it Meangenes i'm not sure and to lazy to look. 

Although that was a few days ago and was going buy his usual "claim" system so idk if they are still available.


----------



## canibus447 (Jun 22, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> View attachment 5151100
> View attachment 5151102
> 
> lime 1 x jaro


Wow!! Is she lime dom or mostly Jaro?

I've been smoking on a Jaro dom phenoof a hybrid and the potency is absolutely insane.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 23, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Wow!! Is she lime dom or mostly Jaro?


Not sure.... i'm getting a chocolate vibe off those plants, and if i'm getting lime, it's that metalic lemon pie, not lemon pine sol like other citrus plants... here's more lime 1 x jaro, 2 phenos, they are pretty as fuck lol


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 23, 2022)

gorgeous... limepop kush and skyjaro are two of my favorite smokes... bet those are gonna be bonkers, hope ya took cuts!


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 23, 2022)

LunarMOG said:


> hope ya took cuts!


hum... lemme think, hell yeah i did! haha


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jun 28, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> View attachment 5151100
> View attachment 5151102
> 
> lime 1 x jaro


Beautiful, nice job bud


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm looking at a icecream cake cross honeydew farms cut from freeborn and the flower in pic is so redickulass. Mandlbrots has fantastic stuff too like royal kush f8s and x's of


----------



## Running Water (Jul 15, 2022)

@Texas Growing Crew take a look at:

1) https://alpineseedgroup.com/breeder/freeborn-selection/
2) https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/freeborn-selections/ice-cream-cake-x-gelato-33-x-cherry-limeade/
3) https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/freeborn-selections/ice-cream-cakehoneydew-cut-x-gelato-33-x-cherry-limeade-f5/


----------



## insulintype1 (Jul 15, 2022)

Running Water said:


> @Texas Growing Crew take a look at:
> 
> 1) https://alpineseedgroup.com/breeder/freeborn-selection/
> 2) https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/freeborn-selections/ice-cream-cake-x-gelato-33-x-cherry-limeade/
> 3) https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/freeborn-selections/ice-cream-cakehoneydew-cut-x-gelato-33-x-cherry-limeade-f5/


Speakeasy is solid. If I don't buy direct from breeders they are my preferred bank.


----------



## Spindle818 (Jul 15, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Speakeasy is solid. If I don't buy direct from breeders they are my preferred bank.


Same, plus the clearance section has some great deals


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks guy's, I will checkem out, but ended up shopping Regenerative seed and shipping is SLOW! I wanted to help out a small buisness. Alpine Seed looked legit but why is the list only 5 of Jackson's crosses with cookies, scared me it was a scam and they want bank routing number not just card ? I turned around and northcoast seed which carries the Royal line Mac/Ras Truth/Mandlbrot created and 2 days later bam! Royal Lime 12 pack and a surprise Oil Spill 12 banger, the free seeds were all justified legit not like the SHN -TH Seeds French macaroon. Now is a great time for stoners, a lot of breeders are selling online and direct to retail customer's making it the smokers decision on what to buy and how they want it grown not some political party who only cares for few weeks then after election it's status quo.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 17, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Alpine Seed looked legit but why is the list only 5 of Jackson's crosses with cookies, scared me it was a scam and they want bank routing number not just card ? I turned around and northcoast seed which carries the Royal line Mac/Ras Truth/Mandlbrot created and 2 days later bam! Royal Lime 12 pack and a surprise Oil Spill 12 banger,


damn. i wish i knew about this, they have breeder packs that's cool too, i bought a pack from alpine, the double limes, i wouldn't know what to pick anyways, i kinda just picked whatever didn't have gelato in it haha


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 17, 2022)

oh and of course some before harvest pictures of some Lime 1 x Jaro


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 17, 2022)

another Lime 1 x Jaro


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jul 17, 2022)

I was eyeing that root beer but only found alien lab's version of rock candy and can't remember other. Mandlbrots middle bro Ben and the youngest Boggie run the site from Michigan, that's were Ben is focused on spreading out the brand. I love great product but supporting a great family that's fallen on hard times especially everything we have today comes from the oldest brothers contribution with genetic material, it can all be traced back according to Tim Blake founder of the Emerald Cup. I'm all aboutbthe history and supporting great people. What I hate seeing is Compound Gen, Affictionado, seed Junky all these 500-800$ packs of 13 reg beans, honestly idk scratching my head but then someone else has same shit for hundreds les less. That's when weed hovers the class separation lines but stay sold out!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jul 17, 2022)

Not sure who's running skunktech but DAMN do they have some badass picture's lol. They are on norcoast site so I guess they are tied somehow?


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 17, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> What I hate seeing is Compound Gen, Affictionado, seed Junky all these 500-800$ packs of 13 reg beans, honestly idk scratching my head but then someone else has same shit for hundreds les less.


time will sort it out


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jul 18, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> oh and of course some before harvest pictures of some Lime 1 x Jaro
> 
> View attachment 5165091View attachment 5165092View attachment 5165093View attachment 5165094View attachment 5165095View attachment 5165096View attachment 5165097View attachment 5165098View attachment 5165099View attachment 5165100


Man, these are proper! Are you using natural mix or a different kind of top dress or salts? Looks like you gavem a go on your feed regamend. Hope I find what I'm looking for in Royal limez, probley gonna grab the #47 and a royal wedding. One plant has a beautiful main stem that's solid burgundy but Ben didn't say name


----------



## insulintype1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Thanks guy's, I will checkem out, but ended up shopping Regenerative seed and shipping is SLOW! I wanted to help out a small buisness. Alpine Seed looked legit but why is the list only 5 of Jackson's crosses with cookies, scared me it was a scam and they want bank routing number not just card ? I turned around and northcoast seed which carries the Royal line Mac/Ras Truth/Mandlbrot created and 2 days later bam! Royal Lime 12 pack and a surprise Oil Spill 12 banger, the free seeds were all justified legit not like the SHN -TH Seeds French macaroon. Now is a great time for stoners, a lot of breeders are selling online and direct to retail customer's making it the smokers decision on what to buy and how they want it grown not some political party who only cares for few weeks then after election it's status quo.


Thanks for the NorthCoast Recommendation. Been wondering how to get Skunktech and more of the humble oriented stuff. Mandelbrot Fam crosses sound amazing!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jul 18, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Thanks for the NorthCoast Recommendation. Been wondering how to get Skunktech and more of the humble oriented stuff. Mandelbrot Fam crosses sound amazing!


You will love shopping the north coast site, and yes lots of goodies. That's straight from Ben the middle bro that northcoast is the best way to shop and buy anything Mandelbrot . Bogie the youngest brother runs the seed bank. They treated me very good. The skunktech stuff looked amazing, alot of limey crosses and headband I think. I see Seeds here now picked up a few of the lines but who wants another single French macaroon freebie! The oilspill pack of 12 is fine by me. I'm only buying direct if possible. Enjoy


----------



## insulintype1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> You will love shopping the north coast site, and yes lots of goodies. That's straight from Ben the middle bro that northcoast is the best way to shop and buy anything Mandelbrot . Bogie the youngest brother runs the seed bank. They treated me very good. The skunktech stuff looked amazing, alot of limey crosses and headband I think. I see Seeds here now picked up a few of the lines but who wants another single French macaroon freebie! The oilspill pack of 12 is fine by me. I'm only buying direct if possible. Enjoy


Oilspill sounds interesting. Ghost OG x Jaro is a favorite of mine and anything crossed to it probably will have those Root Beer Terps everyone is after.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jul 18, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Oilspill sounds interesting. Ghost OG x Jaro is a favorite of mine and anything crossed to it probably will have those Root Beer Terps everyone is after.


 Speakeasy has some root beer under alien lab's, one is a rock candy root beer and maybe a Bx2 or something. I'm debating the worth because several thing's on the want list. I have a pack coming today that mean gene version of wedding cake / gelato cross but this flower was so amazing I saw. I never had anything cookies but gene should be fine being the breeder because sure ain't Burner or whatever name is, hell even compound is doing work with the little bald rapper.


----------



## insulintype1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Speakeasy has some root beer under alien lab's, one is a rock candy root beer and maybe a Bx2 or something. I'm debating the worth because several thing's on the want list. I have a pack coming today that mean gene version of wedding cake / gelato cross but this flower was so amazing I saw. I never had anything cookies but gene should be fine being the breeder because sure ain't Burner or whatever name is, hell even compound is doing work with the little bald rapper.


Cookies hate is popular right now. I honestly could care less as long as the flower is good. Can't fault people for making money. I can't hate grower x or y just because the internet echo chamber says so. Gene's Gelato crosses look very interesting. On one of Berners MJ madness Vids on Youtube he has Kevin Jodrey and a bunch of Humboldt peeps doing outdoor grows for him. Looked like harsh conditions to which, I thought was cool. I'd rather see Berner succeed than some hedge fund run by a bunch of folks who don't even smoke their product.


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 1, 2022)

Juicy Gummy x Royal Kush, heard he'll eventually do a drop of these. Best phenos I found are pungent strawberry daquiri terps.

View attachment Juicy Gummy x Royal Kush #2 12-2.jpg


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 1, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Speakeasy has some root beer under alien lab's, one is a rock candy root beer and maybe a Bx2 or something. I'm debating the worth because several thing's on the want list. I have a pack coming today that mean gene version of wedding cake / gelato cross but this flower was so amazing I saw. I never had anything cookies but gene should be fine being the breeder because sure ain't Burner or whatever name is, hell even compound is doing work with the little bald rapper.


Alien genetics and alien labs are two different unrelated companies. I don’t think alien labs even does seeds, but I really don’t know.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 1, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Alien genetics and alien labs are two different unrelated companies. I don’t think alien labs even does seeds, but I really don’t know.


Yeah, Alien Labs are just cultivators. They grow alot of archives stuff like moonbow.


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 1, 2022)

Cherry West BC4



View attachment CherryWest BC4 #10 3-3.jpg


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 2, 2022)

Outdoor GMO ROOTBEER directly from Skunktek using living soil, bokashi, and filtered water. This girl was done in So-Cal


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 2, 2022)

Robjaco said:


> Outdoor GMO ROOTBEER directly from Skunktek using living soil, bokashi, and filtered water. This girl was done in So-Cal


Looks great! I have one going outside as well. I should’ve started depping her sooner in an effort to get her to finish


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 2, 2022)

Here’s mine in a 7gal, ready for bed


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 3, 2022)

Limebx1 (male) x Maui Pog (female)-- (Hp-13xDog)
Seeds that I made last year. Nice old school diesel look with Lime peel and gas terps


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 3, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Limebx1 (male) x Maui Pog (female)-- (Hp-13xDog)
> Seeds that I made last year. Nice old school diesel look with Lime peel and gas terps
> View attachment 5174468


Looking awesome


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 3, 2022)

Cherry West BC4, collab between Gene and his mother.



View attachment Cherry West BC4 #11 1-2.jpg


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 4, 2022)

Juicy Gummy x Royal Kush #15, if these drop grab them. Multiple keepers per pack and I don't say that lightly. Also really different in comparison to the drops that have already happened.



View attachment Juicy Gummy x Royal Kush #15 43.jpg


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 4, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Juicy Gummy x Royal Kush #15, if these drop grab them. Multiple keepers per pack and I don't say that lightly. Also really different in comparison to the drops that have already happened.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175055


I'd love to grab those, only question is through whom, and when? I'd jump on those immediately If I had access.


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm really not sure but my understanding is these along with the rootbeer freezes will drop eventually and he'll mention it on his insta when he does. 

I'd love to share but was asked not to.

I'd also go for the rootbeer freeze as I've ran around 2 packs and found pungent real rootbeer terps in both. The rootbeer is also really potent more so than the juicy gummy x royal imo.

Here's a super turkey phenotype of Animal Passion which I believe he's renaming to Turkey Bag, I mentioned her a few post back. Reeks really accurate like Turkey meat if you smelled a bunch of leftover turkey meat in a ziplock a few days after it was placed in the fridge.

Definitely one of my favorites that I've ran from freeborn this year.


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 4, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> I'm really not sure but my understanding is these along with the rootbeer freezes will drop eventually and he'll mention it on his insta when he does.
> 
> I'd love to share but was asked not to.
> 
> ...


Oh no worries, I'm getting an Animal West x Coca-Cola snip soon, and I have access to the Rootbeer Freeze too, but that Juicy Gummy sounds ridiculously tasty, thanks for sharing the info though, much appreciated.


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 4, 2022)

Robjaco said:


> Oh no worries, I'm getting an Animal West x Coca-Cola snip soon, and I have access to the Rootbeer Freeze too, but that Juicy Gummy sounds ridiculously tasty, thanks for sharing the info though, much appreciated.


Animal x Coca Cola will probably be super unique, I'm currently running the Animal West F4s which I believe uses the same male. Keep us posted on the snip!


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 11, 2022)

GMO Rootbeer


----------



## mandocat (Aug 11, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> GMO Rootbeer
> View attachment 5179364View attachment 5179365View attachment 5179366View attachment 5179367


I have that,(GMO x Rootbeer), crossed with Gary Payton x (Black Lime Reserve x Testarrossa). It is called Post Rootbeer, from Dutch Blooms.Can't wait to crack those beans this winter!


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 11, 2022)

mandocat said:


> I have that,(GMO x Rootbeer), crossed with Gary Payton x (Black Lime Reserve x Testarrossa). It is called Post Rootbeer, from Dutch Blooms.Can't wait to crack those beans this winter!


Should be terpy. Dutch Blooms puts in the work


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 14, 2022)

Doing my first fem seeds project using my Lime f2 keeper and a cut of Sundae Driver x (Strawberries n Cream x Blueberry) i recently found. The Lime cut has crazy lime gas terps made up of huge calyxes similar to a pure OG very easy to trim. The cut of Sundae Driver is just pure fruity pebbles cereal with some strawberry candy on the back end.....also has very little leaf just chunks of bud. Im gonna reverse the SD and hit the Lime.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 14, 2022)

Lime1 x Jaro


----------



## mandocat (Aug 14, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> View attachment 5181102
> 
> 
> Lime1 x Jaro


What is the aroma like at this point, and how loud would you say it is?How many feet away can you smell it?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 14, 2022)

mandocat said:


> What is the aroma like at this point, and how loud would you say it is?How many feet away can you smell it?


It's really not that fragrant yet which I must admit I find a tad alarming but it's just now starting to throw pistils so I'm hoping that it will stink up soon. There are a few other plants (not pictured) that also don't have much aroma so I'm going to reserve judgement on all of them for the time being. I'm not the grower, I just provided the seeds

It's a beautiful plant though, nice structure and vigor. Everything about it looks great and it should be a big yielder. 

I'll update the progress in month or so.


----------



## mandocat (Aug 15, 2022)

Here are some Rootbeer genetics, (untested), for those interested! https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/dutch-blooms/rootbeer-freezeblue-bull-ii-x-sodo/


----------



## mandocat (Aug 15, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Here are some Rootbeer genetics, (untested), for those interested! https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/dutch-blooms/rootbeer-freezeblue-bull-ii-x-sodo/


Some more interesting looking Rootbeer crosses! https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/dutch-blooms/alaskan-thunder-fuck-x-sodo/


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 15, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Here are some Rootbeer genetics, (untested), for those interested! https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/dutch-blooms/rootbeer-freezeblue-bull-ii-x-sodo/


Fk root beer already. Gene should've cashed in on that while he had the chance. Im not really sure I want my weed to smell like root beer anyway. Why did he post memes about his mysterious root beer strain every day as if it was leading up to anything? He talked about it in a podcast saying of he basically teases everyone he has a lot more leverage with the strain in terms of making money in auctions. Nothing against Gene I think he's funny as fk and a great breeder I love his Lime line but I think he took the RB thing to a level where it just wasn't funny or understood. It's basically like dangling chicken in front of a dog making him roll over then you don't give the dog the chicken. lol


----------



## mandocat (Aug 15, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Fk root beer already. Gene should've cashed in on that while he had the chance. Im not really sure I want my weed to smell like root beer anyway. Why did he post memes about his mysterious root beer strain every day as if it was leading up to anything? He talked about it in a podcast saying of he basically teases everyone he has a lot more leverage with the strain in terms of making money in auctions. Nothing against Gene I think he's funny as fk and a great breeder I love his Lime line but I think he took the RB thing to a level where it just wasn't funny or understood. It's basically like dangling chicken in front of a dog making him roll over then you don't give the dog the chicken. lol


Have you grown these or experienced them?


----------



## skuba (Aug 15, 2022)

The rootbeer is really good though, definitely very potent and has that sassafras taste. I don’t blame him for not letting it out, although if he did I’d buy some seeds


----------



## mandocat (Aug 15, 2022)

skuba said:


> The rootbeer is really good though, definitely very potent and has that sassafras taste. I don’t blame him for not letting it out, although if he did I’d buy some seeds


The links I posted are rootbeer crosses that contain genetics that came from Mean Gene.


----------



## skuba (Aug 15, 2022)

mandocat said:


> The links I posted are rootbeer crosses that contain genetics that came from Mean Gene.


I guess I meant a straight F1 hybrid of rootbeer, other people have released seeds made with the backcrosses. If he put out a hybrid using his rootbeer clone a lot of people would be stoked


----------



## mandocat (Aug 15, 2022)

mandocat said:


> The links I posted are rootbeer crosses that contain genetics that came from Mean Gene.





skuba said:


> I guess I meant a straight F1 hybrid of rootbeer, other people have released seeds made with the backcrosses. If he put out a hybrid using his rootbeer clone a lot of people would be stoked


Ah, I see what you are saying.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 16, 2022)

skuba said:


> The rootbeer is really good though, definitely very potent and has that sassafras taste.


so it's been a month or so since i cut the *lime 1 jaro*, the best of those plants was a random branch off a ugly small plant i cut at day 52, it totally had that rootbeer tip, very perfeumey and OG gas type, weiiirddd wintergreen freshness, but not really wintergreen taste, super amazing flavor, weird in a good way, but at day 70 it was way more muted and has a weird a1 sauce/steak/bbq thing going on instead, the other plants, nothing too special there for me

thats the only plant i think i'm going to keep, i don't like any of the other ones enough to keep. so i'm keeping the lime 1 jaro #1 that herms and taste great at day 52, i think i'm going to throw that one in the flower room later than my other plants, so it's harvested ay day 52 even if it's day 70 for the other ones

this fucking branch, so good


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 16, 2022)

So I've been running the GMO RB cut from Skunktek indoors under LEDs for a couple rounds now and even with crazy high temps and low humidity I've had no herm issues with the cut. I personally love it. I think it brings a subtle caramel sweetness to the GMO. Similar structure. Nice stone, very similar to GMO. Not definitively rootbeer but not NOT rootbeer if that makes any sense haha. Skunktek says you get more Rootbeer terps outdoors so I have a gal out in the garden now as well, but results are still pending a few more months of sunshine.


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 16, 2022)

Zero bananas outdoor and had multiple light leaks from my neighbors flood lights, fizzy creamy anise terps, with an oily pungency in the exhale that definitely comes from the GMO, more than satisfied, grown in living soil in a 25 gallon with minimal amendments, also pot was inoculated with bokashi and earthworms as natural pgr's


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 16, 2022)

“Herm prone” GMO Rootbeer loving the sun

Ive found bananas down low when I’ve stressed her in a small pot with minimal inputs, so what? I’ve never found any seeds


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2022)

lets get back onto the subject at hand and not derail threads with arguments


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 17, 2022)

sunni said:


> lets get back onto the subject at hand and not derail threads with arguments


I'm all for that brother. I am here to share my experiences with people, but at the same time won't tolerate personal attacks on me, that being said water under the bridge on my behalf. Oh on a brighter note here's some Piff Coast Farms Sour Diesel that was about to finish before I left to Europe for the summer. She had a bouquet of pink grapefruit, oily diesel fuel, and a kush like pungency that was mouthwatering.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 17, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> so it's been a month or so since i cut the *lime 1 jaro*, the best of those plants was a random branch off a ugly small plant i cut at day 52, it totally had that rootbeer tip, very perfeumey and OG gas type, weiiirddd wintergreen freshness, but not really wintergreen taste, super amazing flavor, weird in a good way, but at day 70 it was way more muted and has a weird a1 sauce/steak/bbq thing going on instead, the other plants, nothing too special there for me
> 
> thats the only plant i think i'm going to keep, i don't like any of the other ones enough to keep. so i'm keeping the lime 1 jaro #1 that herms and taste great at day 52, i think i'm going to throw that one in the flower room later than my other plants, so it's harvested ay day 52 even if it's day 70 for the other ones
> 
> ...


That kinda sucks there wasn't more there. I gave some to my buddy to grow outdoor I don't know if you saw it on the previous page.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 17, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I gave some to my buddy to grow outdoor I don't know if you saw it on the previous page.


hell yeah i did bro, monsters, well i mean, there IS something in there tho, i'm going to flower her out again soon


----------



## MJGreen (Aug 20, 2022)

Some of you may be interested in this drop, happy Saturday 
Same mother as Rootbeer Freeze:
Coco Cola x Jaro was just released by Mean Gene on speakeasy (VIP now and 24th for public shop), here is what he had to say about it:


> Coco Cola is a plant I found in the Rootbeer BC2. She was more frosty looking and more chunky than the Rootbeer mom and reminded me of coke and yoohoo or something so I called her CocoCola. She finishes outside here around October 5th to 10th.
> Very tasty weed with a good potent uplifting high like the Rootbeer mom. She grows very fast and roots easily, and has awesome overall vigor.
> I used a male from my Jaro that came out of an F3 I made, he was big and sturdy with heavy flowering and a little faster than his other brothers. Some very potent plants come out of this cross and none are weak smoke.
> All of the plants smell like what I consider to be the best of the Jaro and Rootbeer family. Sweet cola soda or cola gummies, a little chocolate, berries, anise, with kushy funk underneath rounding out the smells.
> ...


-Mean Gene From Mendocino | Freeborn Selections


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 20, 2022)

MJGreen said:


> Some of you may be interested in this drop, happy Saturday
> Same mother as Rootbeer Freeze:
> Coco Cola x Jaro was just released by Mean Gene on speakeasy (VIP now and 24th for public shop), here is what he had to say about it:
> 
> -Mean Gene From Mendocino | Freeborn Selections


Thanks for the info brother.


----------



## MJGreen (Aug 20, 2022)

Freeborn post #419, who's going to be #420? 
Here is another brand new drop, PureKush x SkyCuddlerDoubleKush; wish i could afford both I stuck with the Coco Cola x Jaro, but this looks awesome too: Mean Gene's breakdown:


> The PureKush clone I breed with is a plant I got back around 05, it came from a guy a block back off of the Sunset Strip.
> He got it from some guys in Tujunga who were growing it at the time. It was being sold for 160 an eighth at the store back then because the few people who had it were growing it very well and it’s really awesome potent weed with big flavor and funk. It smells to me like OG, baby powder, weird citrus almost like lime but artificial fruit loops lime and some deep gross musky funk. When it’s not grown almost perfectly it’s more of an OG smell and could trick you into thinking it’s just some pretty cool weed.
> Around that time I had the Hindu clone that I work with and I bred it with two pure afghans, one called Big Red and one called Black Afi. I bred the Hindu x BigRed and the Hindu x Black Afi with the PK clones. I also bred the Black Afi male with the PurpleUrkel clone around that time and then bred that cross with the PK. I took the PKxUrkelxBlackAfi and bred it with SourDiesel.
> I used a male of that Sour cross and put it back on the PK and I called that KD on my plant tags for KushDiesel. I took the PKxHinduxBigRed and bred it with a Skywalker OG clone I had, then bred that with the PK clone again, and called that SkyCuddlerKush.
> ...


-Mean Gene From Mendocino | Freeborn Selections


----------



## MJGreen (Aug 24, 2022)

Rootbeer Freeze is released on IG, good morning. wake and bake


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 24, 2022)

MJGreen said:


> Rootbeer Freeze is released on IG, good morning. wake and bake


Speakeasy just dropped Coco Cola x Jaro F3 and Pure Kush x Skycuddlerdoublekush as well, as far as Rootbeer Freeze Gene mentioned, but nothing has officially dropped me thinks.


----------



## MJGreen (Aug 24, 2022)

Me thinks you should check out @rootbeer_freeze on Instagram, its on like Donkey Kong brother, lots of claims already!
Same way they released LimeSour and LimeHeads last month


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 24, 2022)

MJGreen said:


> Me thinks you should check out @rootbeer_freeze on Instagram, its on like Donkey Kong brother, lots of claims already!
> Same way they released LimeSour and LimeHeads last month


Thanks for the info I just grabbed his Rootbeer Freeze x Sodo and the other two Speakeasy dropped, probably grab this one too lol


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 24, 2022)

Sup with cola terps? Like I said Gene should've cashed in on root beer when he had the chance. Now he's releasing all these watered down root beer crosses and I couldn't be more uninterested I love Gene's work but I not playing the root beer game .


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 24, 2022)

MJGreen said:


> Rootbeer Freeze is released on IG, good morning. wake and bake


How much are the packs going for BTW?


----------



## MJGreen (Aug 24, 2022)

That’s cool, there is no terp profile that everyone likes, this was for those that are interested, which there are plenty. How about that LimeSour with Skunktek?
They were 150 plus 10 shipping last time for the LimeSour LimeHeads but have not received the reply from claim yet, I’ll let you know


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 24, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Sup with cola terps? Like I said Gene should've cashed in on root beer when he had the chance. Now he's releasing all these watered down root beer crosses and I couldn't be more uninterested I love Gene's work but I not playing the root beer game .


It occurs to me that there were options already out there for cola terps, like in some Jack Herers. I'm not as interested in the RB stuff as I am with some of his other work but I haven't grown any of the RB stuff so not sure I can even take myself seriously lol.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 24, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> It occurs to me that there were options already out there for cola terps, like in some Jack Herers. I'm not as interested in the RB stuff as I am with some of his other work but I haven't grown any of the RB stuff so not sure I can even take myself seriously lol.


His Lime strains are world class. Not the tainted lime that comes through in the black lime reserve and other lime crosses but the heavy lime leaning phenos.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 24, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> His Lime strains are world class. Not the tainted lime that comes through in the black lime reserve and other lime crosses but the heavy lime leaning phenos.


Which of his lime lines is are your favs for for the heavy lime?


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 24, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Which of his lime lines is are your favs for for the heavy lime?


I picked up his Lime Bx1 and found some insane lime phenos. Any of his lime crosses will have lime just gotta hunt


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 24, 2022)

Definitely incorrect to say Black Lime Reserve only has watered down lime. With a proper hunt you can find pure lime rinds to actual chemical lime cleaner phenos. Especially if you breed out the reserve side of things. Massive yields with loads of lime.

Here's a picture of a BLR F4 S1 pure lime rind terps, smells more like lime than a real lime. Smells as if you took a bite out of a lime with the peel still on.

View attachment Black Lime Reserve F4 S1 #2 45.jpg

Here's a few S1 phenos of my mom in 1 gallon pots, just an incredible strain imo.





And for good measures, Rootbeer Freeze, Coca Cola dominant terp wise.
View attachment Coca Cola x Rootbeer BC2 #110 8-2.jpg


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 25, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Definitely incorrect to say Black Lime Reserve only has watered down lime. With a proper hunt you can find pure lime rinds to actual chemical lime cleaner phenos. Especially if you breed out the reserve side of things. Massive yields with loads of lime.
> 
> Here's a picture of a BLR F4 S1 pure lime rind terps, smells more like lime than a real lime. Smells as if you took a bite out of a lime with the peel still on.
> 
> ...


Is that the BLSR F4 from Useful Seeds?


----------



## insulintype1 (Aug 25, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Sup with cola terps? Like I said Gene should've cashed in on root beer when he had the chance. Now he's releasing all these watered down root beer crosses and I couldn't be more uninterested I love Gene's work but I not playing the root beer game .


I found Root Beer taste in the Ghost OG x Sky Jaro line. Plants smelled of burnt rubber and skunk.. Taste Vanilla, anise on inhale / exhale. Pretty wild.


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 25, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Is that the BLSR F4 from Useful Seeds?


No the seeds came from a friend on instagram but I did run 2 packs of the useful seeds at the same time.

I found the useful ones very different, citrus on the chemical lemon side of things, no chemdog terps. I didn't find any accurate lime terps but I did find big yielders and they definitely smelled unique. 

*Turkey Bag*

View attachment Animal Passion #14 22.jpg


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 26, 2022)

Coca Cola x Jaro, 1st pheno I found that has actual rootbeer terps!

View attachment Coca Cola x Jaro #12 77.jpg


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 26, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Coca Cola x Jaro, 1st pheno I found that has actual rootbeer terps!
> 
> View attachment 5187805


Those sold out pretty fast


----------



## Robjaco (Aug 26, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Those sold out pretty fast


Glad I grabbed these, they will do perfect in the SFV sun.


----------



## oodawg (Aug 26, 2022)

I wasn't able to find and freeborn seeds when I was looking for his lime and settle with useful blsr f5s. Hoping for some lime phenos, I'll be running this winter


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 26, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Coca Cola x Jaro, 1st pheno I found that has actual rootbeer terps!





insulintype1 said:


> I found Root Beer taste in the Ghost OG x Sky Jaro line. Plants smelled of burnt rubber and skunk.. Taste Vanilla, anise on inhale / exhale. Pretty wild.


sick! man i really wanted those, $100 seems cheaper too, i found one plant that taste like root beer too in some Lime 1 x Jaro seeds, the limey ones don't have flavor but there's a weird root beer plant that's awesome, it's crazy tasting, like... evergreen freshness without the mint and a vanilla caramel thing going on too, it herms tho, and i'm going to make seeds with it using a guerilla fume male from lucky dog


----------



## MJGreen (Aug 27, 2022)

El Aleph has 4 packs of the CocoCola x Jaro that people flaked on posted at the moment


----------



## insulintype1 (Aug 27, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> sick! man i really wanted those, $100 seems cheaper too, i found one plant that taste like root beer too in some Lime 1 x Jaro seeds, the limey ones don't have flavor but there's a weird root beer plant that's awesome, it's crazy tasting, like... evergreen freshness without the mint and a vanilla caramel thing going on too, it herms tho, and i'm going to make seeds with it using a guerilla fume male from lucky dog


I grew out Guerrilla Fume last run. Some seriously potent shit. Really tasty and nice looking buds as well. I plan on revisiting that one in the fall as I lost the mother plant due to moving. I like the Ghost OG x Sky Jaro cross so much I'm doing a pollen chuck with a few mothers I have kept. Hopefully those turn out well.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 27, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> I like the Ghost OG x Sky Jaro cross so much I'm doing a pollen chuck with a few mothers I have kept. Hopefully those turn out well.


you're gonna find a male in those ghost jaro is what you're saying? sick.


----------



## insulintype1 (Aug 27, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> you're gonna find a male in those ghost jaro is what you're saying? sick.


Already found


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 28, 2022)

*Rootbeer Freeze*

Really cool pheno that smells like cream soda. Super terpy not on the rootbeer side.

View attachment Coca Cola x Rootbeer BC2 #13 75.jpg


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 28, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> *Rootbeer Freeze*
> 
> Really cool pheno that smells like cream soda. Super terpy not on the rootbeer side.
> 
> View attachment 5188888


Cream soda terps hmmmmm interesting


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 29, 2022)

Rootbeer Freeze, heavy rootbeer terps pheno. Made F2s to look through with this one.

View attachment Coca Cola x Rootbeer BC2 #12 88-2.jpg


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 29, 2022)

*Sensi Star BC1*

View attachment Sensi Star BC1 #14 38-3.jpg


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 29, 2022)

My Lime f2 keeper cut....sweet lime pop and gas terps with a heavy OG structure. I took her outside to give her a nice spray down before flower.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 31, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Alien genetics and alien labs are two different unrelated companies. I don’t think alien labs even does seeds, but I really don’t know.


Alien labs is basicly a grow correct ?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 31, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> My Lime f2 keeper cut....sweet lime pop and gas terps with a heavy OG structure. I took her outside to give her a nice spray down before flower.
> View attachment 5189711


That is a beauty and nice job keeping her super happy without overfeeding so far! Really nice dude


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 31, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> View attachment 5181102
> 
> 
> Lime1 x Jaro


Gorrilla gro ? Looks huge


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 31, 2022)

Robjaco said:


> Outdoor GMO ROOTBEER directly from Skunktek using living soil, bokashi, and filtered water. This girl was done in So-Cal


It's like rootbeer is fizzing out the flower, underleaves have a RB color and the pistils and brats have a look to them. Wow nice job dude


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 31, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Here are some Rootbeer genetics, (untested), for those interested! https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/dutch-blooms/rootbeer-freezeblue-bull-ii-x-sodo/


Are you familiar with breeder ? Untested I'd buy from selected breeders and I have bought from the site which I support small operations like he's got even if it's a little slower.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 31, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So I've been running the GMO RB cut from Skunktek indoors under LEDs for a couple rounds now and even with crazy high temps and low humidity I've had no herm issues with the cut. I personally love it. I think it brings a subtle caramel sweetness to the GMO. Similar structure. Nice stone, very similar to GMO. Not definitively rootbeer but not NOT rootbeer if that makes any sense haha. Skunktek says you get more Rootbeer terps outdoors so I have a gal out in the garden now as well, but results are still pending a few more months of sunshine.


Wish I had accsess lol. Him and Matt Riot are friends


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 31, 2022)

Robjaco said:


> I'd love to grab those, only question is through whom, and when? I'd jump on those immediately If I had access.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> What generation Royal is it they stoped at the 10th


----------



## mandocat (Aug 31, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Are you familiar with breeder ? Untested I'd buy from selected breeders and I have bought from the site which I support small operations like he's got even if it's a little slower.


I am currently growing "The Work",outdoors, which Dutch Blooms had a hand in creating. All 3 phenos are very impressive, especially the aromas! I bought the ATF x Sodo, which at $50 for a dozen or so seeds seemed very reasonable, especially considering the genetics.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 8, 2022)

Does mean gene always give freebies with his orders? Just asking cause he's selling his root beer freeze directly for $10 more than vip at speakeasy is about to release them at and speakeasy always throws a pack in with every order so it'd be cheaper and get more to go through a seedbank if he doesn't offer any of his own freebies with it.


----------



## Robjaco (Sep 8, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Does mean gene always give freebies with his orders? Just asking cause he's selling his root beer freeze directly for $10 more than vip at speakeasy is about to release them at and speakeasy always throws a pack in with every order so it'd be cheaper and get more to go through a seedbank if he doesn't offer any of his own freebies with it.


I got mine like almost 10 days ago.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 8, 2022)

Robjaco said:


> I got mine like almost 10 days ago.


And did you get freebies with them?


----------



## Robjaco (Sep 8, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> And did you get freebies with them?


Not sure yet, but usually no, but its direct and decently fast.


----------



## greatfern (Sep 9, 2022)

anyone know where to find any lime1bx or preservation of it. I know im late to the party...


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 9, 2022)

greatfern said:


> anyone know where to find any lime1bx or preservation of it. I know im late to the party...


I made a bunch of Lime1bx f2's. I got some I'm early flower now I'll post pics as they progress


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2022)

GMO Rootbeer


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 12, 2022)

Lime f2 early flower. This is the keeper cut I selected from my last run. Heavy OG structure with mouth watering Lime terps.


----------



## Robjaco (Sep 12, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Lime f2 early flower. This is the keeper cut I selected from my last run. Heavy OG structure with mouth watering Lime terps.
> View attachment 5196825


Looks fucken ridiculous


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 14, 2022)

Grape Lime Skunk

GMO Rootbeer basking in the morning sun


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 14, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Grape Lime Skunk
> View attachment 5197561View attachment 5197564
> GMO Rootbeer basking in the morning sun
> View attachment 5197562View attachment 5197563


what week are those GMO rB? its pretty similar to GMO as far as terps I've heard


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 14, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> what week are those GMO rB? its pretty similar to GMO as far as terps I've heard


7 weeks. She’s a little sweeter than GMO, but is very GMO dom


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 18, 2022)

She’s coming down tomorrow due to environmental pressures


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 21, 2022)

Black Lime f2 early flower. She reminds of an OG Kush type plant with minimal pistil and swollen calyxes. Very greasy lime gas

This is also a reveg plant. Selected her in a large pheno hunt and didn't have a clone. Had to reveg and get a bunch of cuts. The clone run should be much better.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 21, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Selected her in a large pheno hunt and didn't have a clone. Had to reveg and get a bunch of cuts. The clone run should be much better.


radical dude, how many did you hunt? did you make the f2s?


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 21, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> radical dude, how many did you hunt? did you make the f2s?


i hunted through a few dozen phenos so i guess it wasn't that big but enough to find a great keeper. yes i made the f2's from an original pack of Lime1bx from Mean Gene.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 23, 2022)

Black Lime f2. This cut could be a game changer


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 23, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> i hunted through a few dozen phenos so i guess it wasn't that big


haha, must be nice, it's a really big hunt to me!



sourchunks said:


> Black Lime f2. This cut could be a game changer


you got pictures/smoke report on that girl? we wouldn't mind, thanks in advance!


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 26, 2022)

Black Lime swelling up.


----------



## howchill (Sep 26, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> i wanna point out how hard it is these days to find that classic lime green strain. The market is so flooded with purple cookie gelato hybrids that green weed is actually becoming that rare ZA ZA lol. I love bright green herb that fckin reeks and i know its gonna make a comeback.


Where do people get the new rootbeer freeze bx he released and what do y’all think about it


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 26, 2022)

howchill said:


> Where do people get the new rootbeer freeze bx he released and what do y’all think about it


Check alpine seed group


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Sep 26, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Check alpine seed group


Whoever built that web site ought to be ashamed of themselves. I can't even place an order, so difficult to navigate. Click "Add to cart" which is just plain text and not even a button, and it scrolls to the next strain lmao, pathetic


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Sep 26, 2022)

howchill said:


> Where do people get the new rootbeer freeze bx he released and what do y’all think about it


I bet Speakeasy will get some more soon, last month his coco cola x jaro just magically replenished after the VIP people sold out the first wave


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 26, 2022)

ChronicNuggets said:


> Whoever built that web site ought to be ashamed of themselves. I can't even place an order, so difficult to navigate. Click "Add to cart" which is just plain text and not even a button, and it scrolls to the next strain lmao, pathetic


I think it’s a pretty slick design but is definitely sensitive. I was just able add a pack to my cart and check out in less than 30 seconds…


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 26, 2022)

It looks nice. Navigation from a mobile is horrible. Speakeasy changed their sold out banner to coming soon.


----------



## CHA_Humboldt (Sep 26, 2022)

I crossed Jackson's Grape Ape x Lime Pop into the Lime 1 x Grape Soda Skunk. There's a green "pheno" and purple one too, but they all are really oily and reek of lime and grape with funky skunky tones. Ran an analysis on them but can't be too sure how accurate it was. Right at the end of the cure there was a failure in temperature control system and the room got really hot for 36 hours or so so it probably changed some terp profiles. I think the THC/CBD ratios are probably correct though.


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 26, 2022)

CHA_Humboldt said:


> I crossed Jackson's Grape Ape x Lime Pop into the Lime 1 x Grape Soda Skunk. There's a green "pheno" and purple one too, but they all are really oily and reek of lime and grape with funky skunky tones. Ran an analysis on them but can't be too sure how accurate it was. Right at the end of the cure there was a failure in temperature control system and the room got really hot for 36 hours or so so it probably changed some terp profiles. I think the THC/CBD ratios are probably correct though.


looks heady bub, my buddy landed some of these off ya, looks like some winners


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 27, 2022)

CHA_Humboldt said:


> I crossed Jackson's Grape Ape x Lime Pop into the Lime 1 x Grape Soda Skunk. There's a green "pheno" and purple one too, but they all are really oily and reek of lime and grape with funky skunky tones. Ran an analysis on them but can't be too sure how accurate it was. Right at the end of the cure there was a failure in temperature control system and the room got really hot for 36 hours or so so it probably changed some terp profiles. I think the THC/CBD ratios are probably correct though.


Looks grapey my dude nice one. Are any worthy of running again?


----------



## howchill (Sep 27, 2022)

Okay i


ChronicNuggets said:


> I bet Speakeasy will get some more soon, last month his coco cola x jaro just magically replenished after the VIP people sold out the first wave


ll be waiting !


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 27, 2022)

Sorry for the daily updates on this Black Lime cut but I do it for my own personal documentation since I delete all the photos from my phone.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Sep 27, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> I'd also go for the rootbeer freeze as I've ran around 2 packs and found pungent real rootbeer terps in both. The rootbeer is also really potent more so than the juicy gummy x royal imo.


i ordered a pack, i can't wait, but until then do you have pictures of the rootbeer freeze? sounds great, i have a lime1 jaro keeper in and it's amazing definitely on that root beer tip, i have it at day 20f right now and it's got that crazy smell already


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 28, 2022)

Black Lime lower bud. When selecting a keeper pheno I've always been very critical about how the bottom half of the plant produces.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 1, 2022)

Black Lime almost ready


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 9, 2022)

My first reversal fem seeds experiment looking like a success. Ive been spraying This cut for around 10 days. I selected this pheno from a Sundae driver x Blue Cream cross I made recently. She has LOUD fruity pebbles cereal terps. Not fruity but artificial fruity pebbles cereal spot on.....there's a big difference. I'm using her to breed to my Lime f2 keeper cut which is heavy OG/Lime to make my own version of 'Fruity Pebbles OG'. I'll keep updates coming I have a good feeling about this one .


----------



## howchill (Oct 9, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> My first reversal fem seeds experiment looking like a success. Ive been spraying This cut for around 10 days. I selected this pheno from a Sundae driver x Blue Cream cross I made recently. She has LOUD fruity pebbles cereal terps. Not fruity but artificial fruity pebbles cereal spot on.....there's a big difference. I'm using her to breed to my Lime f2 keeper cut which is heavy OG/Lime to make my own version of 'Fruity Pebbles OG'. I'll keep updates coming I have a good feeling about this one .
> View attachment 5209977


Let us know we are here for it!!


----------



## CHA_Humboldt (Oct 11, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> My first reversal fem seeds experiment looking like a success. Ive been spraying This cut for around 10 days. I selected this pheno from a Sundae driver x Blue Cream cross I made recently. She has LOUD fruity pebbles cereal terps. Not fruity but artificial fruity pebbles cereal spot on.....there's a big difference. I'm using her to breed to my Lime f2 keeper cut which is heavy OG/Lime to make my own version of 'Fruity Pebbles OG'. I'll keep updates coming I have a good feeling about this one .
> 
> 
> sourchunks said:
> ...


----------



## CHA_Humboldt (Oct 11, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Looks grapey my dude nice one. Are any worthy of running again?


I am definitely continuing the breeding of these seeds. I selected a few females out of a batch of 50 or so that exhibit exemplary traits and I will continue honing in on those extra loud grape/lime/skunk terps


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 12, 2022)

Next run of Black Lime almost ready. Gonna cut 50 clones off her then flip


----------



## Running Water (Oct 24, 2022)

@sourchunks How many days after you switched your Lime F2's to a 12/12 regime did they show sex?


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 12, 2022)

Lime 1 x Jaro

definitely taste like a og, unique southern comfort/amaretto/wintergreen it's super good, super good mixed in a spliff with tobacco

my first seed attempt too i dusted a branch with a guerilla fume male


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 23, 2022)

howchill said:


> Where do people get the new rootbeer freeze bx he released and what do y’all think about it


I just picked up Root beer freeze for $120 off Strainly. There are two worthy trust worthy sellers asking $120. One guy is asking $300 and one delusional S.O.B. is asking $800. Nutty North has a good selection of Freeborn gear, along with El Aleph. Nutty North also made f2's of Mean Mug for $3/bean.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 23, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> I just picked up Root beer freeze for $120 off Strainly. There are two worthy trust worthy sellers asking $120. One guy is asking $300 and one delusional S.O.B. is asking $800. Nutty North has a good selection of Freeborn gear, along with El Aleph. Nutty North also made f2's of Mean Mug for $3/bean.


Alpine has them for $100.





Freeborn Selections - Alpine Seed Group







alpineseedgroup.com


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 23, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> Alpine has them for $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to know


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Nov 25, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Does mean gene always give freebies with his orders? Just asking cause he's selling his root beer freeze directly for $10 more than vip at speakeasy is about to release them at and speakeasy always throws a pack in with every order so it'd be cheaper and get more to go through a seedbank if he doesn't offer any of his own freebies with it.


I ordered a pack of freeborn from speakeasy and didn’t get a freebie pack of anything. I’m fine with that as I got what I ordered and don’t expect free stuff but thought Id put this out there for people that expect to get freebies. Maybe I didn’t spend enough though


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 25, 2022)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I ordered a pack of freeborn from speakeasy and didn’t get a freebie pack of anything. I’m fine with that as I got what I ordered and don’t expect free stuff but thought Id put this out there for people that expect to get freebies. Maybe I didn’t spend enough though


Yeah same here with my latest couple orders from speakeasy that were freeborn packs. But I didn't expect anything from speakeasy since they stopped advertising any freebie with them. When I posted that originally they were advertising extra freebies with it and I got them then. Speakeasy is great. Always get my order and the freebies they advertise and pretty good prices and they respond to email questions. My original question was asking if I order direct from mean gene if he gives freebies instead of ordering through speakeasy.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Nov 26, 2022)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I ordered a pack of freeborn from speakeasy and didn’t get a freebie pack of anything. I’m fine with that as I got what I ordered and don’t expect free stuff but thought Id put this out there for people that expect to get freebies. Maybe I didn’t spend enough though


Yes that was a little different. When you get usually free seeds or stickers or something its felt weird. At the time I was just glad to get my hands on a pack as they were kinda hard for me to find at a normal price. I have a few ladies flowering so we will soon see some results and have more than half the pack left .


----------



## Neuro76 (Nov 28, 2022)

Love Speakeasy. Regret buying gear from Freeborn. I've been trying for a while to get him to answer a couple of questions on IG. The guy won't even accept follow requests. I'll stick with breeders who don't think that their shit doesn't stink and aren't above answering some questions from customers that spend good cash.


----------



## skuba (Nov 28, 2022)

Neuro76 said:


> Love Speakeasy. Regret buying gear from Freeborn. I've been trying for a while to get him to answer a couple of questions on IG. The guy won't even accept follow requests. I'll stick with breeders who don't think that their shit doesn't stink and aren't above answering some questions from customers that spend good cash.


Ever think they might be busy? You realize breeding requires growing and maintaining a shit load of plants right?


----------



## Neuro76 (Nov 28, 2022)

skuba said:


> Ever think they might be busy? You realize breeding requires growing and maintaining a shit load of plants right?


I do. I also realize when people are busy posting a bunch on IG, it means that's what they're doing.


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2022)

@Robjaco @Neuro76 cool it both you are aware there is 0 reason for name calling and doing this.end it


----------



## xtsho (Nov 28, 2022)

skuba said:


> Ever think they might be busy? You realize breeding requires growing and maintaining a shit load of plants right?


You don't need as many plants as some seem to think. Many outfits are just doing crosses of two different strains which only requires two plants. Seeds are easy to make. You can pull thousands of seeds from one plant grown in a 2x2 tent. 

Some outfits do use large numbers of plants and spend years working on strains but many are just chucking pollen and not following any actual plant breeding methodology. Dumping pollen from one polyhybrid on another polyhybrid is really not breeding. The term breeding gets tossed around rather loosely these days.


----------



## skuba (Nov 28, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You don't need as many plants as some seem to think. Many outfits are just doing crosses of two different strains which only requires two plants. Seeds are easy to make. You can pull thousands of seeds from one plant grown in a 2x2 tent.
> 
> Some outfits do use large numbers of plants and spend years working on strains but many are just chucking pollen and not following any actual plant breeding methodology. Dumping pollen from one polyhybrid on another polyhybrid is really not breeding. The term breeding gets tossed around rather loosely these days.


You’re right, but the seed maker we’re talking about is actually a breeder.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Dec 8, 2022)

Just got my order from Alpine (Yesca OG x LimeF5) and Speakeasy (HPK x Jaro)


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Dec 22, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> (HPK x Jaro)


i just know this one is gonna be kill

here's a copy paste smoke report:
Smoking on the *Lime 1 x Jaro* i kept from the pheno hunt, so this was the second time running it, was cut earlier than the other plants, at different days to find the perfect harvest day, but for the most part it was cut 40 to 45 days ago today and dried in shitty conditions in about 10-12 days, it’s super awesome i’m glad i kept it, and re-running it right now for the 3rd time along guerilla fume 3 and 4 and my old soul clone


i really like the high, that’s my uppity vibe smoke, decent potency, the jar smell isn’t all that but in a bag in my backpack skunky stank will reek a car up, and when you break a nug open there’s the crazy smell, a unlit hit on a joint is crazy you don’t even want to light it, the flavor translates in the smoke really good, amazing with tobacco too, this is how i’d describe the flavor the way it taste today, lemon meringue pie and amaretto, with a og gas aftertaste, it’s nutty, it’s very “sweet and sour” like a amaretto sour, i only pulled 6 good seeds from her, she was hit with a guerilla fume male



next hunt i got :

cherry west bc4
root beer freeze
dubble limes
royal juicy
grape lime skunk bc

extreemly stoked, mean gene has the flavors


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Dec 22, 2022)

@canibus447 yo i scored a pack of royal juicy based on your recommendation, and root beer freeze, damn those are pretty, your picture taking skills are one hunnit


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 23, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> @canibus447 yo i scored a pack of royal juicy based on your recommendation, and root beer freeze, damn those are pretty, your picture taking skills are one hunnit


Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words.
You'll absolutely love the juicy! Insane terps and very unique. All around it's one of my favorite seed set I've grown from gene.


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 23, 2022)

Black Lime Reserve F4 S1 #16, 100% lime, zero chem terps.

View attachment Black Lime Reserve S1 #16 11-2.jpg


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Dec 24, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Black Lime Reserve F4 S1 #16, 100% lime, zero chem terps.
> 
> View attachment 5241140


niiiice

you got full plant pics of the root beer freeze? i feel like these are monsters and i might have to 12/12 from bean? i have a low ceiling, thanks again man, you got content!

unrelated; i ordered a 10 pack of grape lime skunk bc, has 20 seeds in it, good deal


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 24, 2022)

I grow my plants really small, sometimes as early 21 days from germination. That being said I don't find they get too tall or too crazy. The Coca Cola x Jaro which are similar were taller. The root freeze has beautiful structure id say more on the indica side but obviously still hybrid. They all had very similar structures.

Here's the structure of the most rootbeer pheno I found. Really accurate rootbeer terps and no sweetness to her. Super terpy although they really were all super terpy.

View attachment Coca Cola x Rootbeer BC2 #10 44-2.jpg


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 29, 2022)

Getting a whole new set of freeborn strains for 2023, I'll be documenting them on instagram @privatebreeds if anyone's interested. All new ones that he recently made and haven't been released yet.

Cheers


----------



## Robjaco (Dec 29, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Getting a whole new set of freeborn strains for 2023, I'll be documenting them on instagram @privatebreeds if anyone's interested. All new ones that he recently made and haven't been
> 
> Will any of these be available to the public at a later date? Definitely would be interested


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Dec 29, 2022)

canibus447 said:


> Getting a whole new set of freeborn strains for 2023, I'll be documenting them on instagram @privatebreeds


yeah man i just made a insta pretty much just to follow you and gene, i spent a lot of time looking and reading your posts, got marketed for a few packs haha, you're in QC? That's where i'm from tabarnak! but i think we already had this conversation

im surprised turkey bag isn't released already!


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 29, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> yeah man i just made a insta pretty much just to follow you and gene, i spent a lot of time looking and reading your posts, got marketed for a few packs haha, you're in QC? That's where i'm from tabarnak! but i think we already had this conversation
> 
> im surprised turkey bag isn't released already!


Environ 30 minutes de QC. 

I think Gene wants to work the Turkey more before releasing it. The phenos I look for are absolutely pure insanity terp wise. Actual Turkey meat terps that are crazy pungent. It's really unique. Currently using some reversed pollen of different strains on some turkey phenos.


----------

